# Thursday Night Football



## Papageorgio

Neither team can win the division, so they are left with one of two Wild Card spots. So an 0-2 start will effectively end the season for one of these teams.

Jets are favored in Buffalo however Ryan Fitzpatrick is 1-9 against Rex Ryan aand the 

The Jets need to win or they go 0-6. The next four games are @ KC, then home against Seattle, the on the road to Pittsburgh and then Arizona. 

The Bills are not in a better spot, the team seems to be a Rex Ryan team, in that they devolve every year. They could go 0-4 if they don't win, they host Arizona next week and the next week head to New England.

So am I right?


----------



## Treeshepherd

Jets win 20-17


----------



## IsaacNewton

Papageorgio said:


> Neither team can win the division, so they are left with one of two Wild Card spots. So an 0-2 start will effectively end the season for one of these teams.
> 
> Jets are favored in Buffalo however Ryan Fitzpatrick is 1-9 against Rex Ryan aand the
> 
> The Jets need to win or they go 0-6. The next four games are @ KC, then home against Seattle, the on the road to Pittsburgh and then Arizona.
> 
> The Bills are not in a better spot, the team seems to be a Rex Ryan team, in that they devolve every year. They could go 0-4 if they don't win, they host Arizona next week and the next week head to New England.
> 
> So am I right?



The AFC is a tough place to get a Wildcard spot because three teams in the AFC North with Cincinnati, Pittsburgh, and Baltimore will likely produce both Wildcards. So for either the Jets or Buffalo it will be a season long uphill climb.


----------



## B. Kidd

Papageorgio said:


> Neither team can win the division, so they are left with one of two Wild Card spots. So an 0-2 start will effectively end the season for one of these teams.
> 
> Jets are favored in Buffalo however Ryan Fitzpatrick is 1-9 against Rex Ryan aand the
> 
> The Jets need to win or they go 0-6. The next four games are @ KC, then home against Seattle, the on the road to Pittsburgh and then Arizona.
> 
> The Bills are not in a better spot, the team seems to be a Rex Ryan team, in that they devolve every year. They could go 0-4 if they don't win, they host Arizona next week and the next week head to New England.
> 
> So am I right?



It's amazing how a season can be on the line in only the 2nd game of it.


----------



## sealybobo

IsaacNewton said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither team can win the division, so they are left with one of two Wild Card spots. So an 0-2 start will effectively end the season for one of these teams.
> 
> Jets are favored in Buffalo however Ryan Fitzpatrick is 1-9 against Rex Ryan aand the
> 
> The Jets need to win or they go 0-6. The next four games are @ KC, then home against Seattle, the on the road to Pittsburgh and then Arizona.
> 
> The Bills are not in a better spot, the team seems to be a Rex Ryan team, in that they devolve every year. They could go 0-4 if they don't win, they host Arizona next week and the next week head to New England.
> 
> So am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AFC is a tough place to get a Wildcard spot because three teams in the AFC North with Cincinnati, Pittsburgh, and Baltimore will likely produce both Wildcards. So for either the Jets or Buffalo it will be a season long uphill climb.
Click to expand...

Us lions, even if we are good, always seem to have to deal with a good packers, bears or Vikings team. The one year we should have won the division Aaron Rogers threw a hail Mary when they was having a terrible losing streak. Lions should have won that game and the division. Then we got screwed in the wildcard against dallas


----------



## sealybobo

B. Kidd said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither team can win the division, so they are left with one of two Wild Card spots. So an 0-2 start will effectively end the season for one of these teams.
> 
> Jets are favored in Buffalo however Ryan Fitzpatrick is 1-9 against Rex Ryan aand the
> 
> The Jets need to win or they go 0-6. The next four games are @ KC, then home against Seattle, the on the road to Pittsburgh and then Arizona.
> 
> The Bills are not in a better spot, the team seems to be a Rex Ryan team, in that they devolve every year. They could go 0-4 if they don't win, they host Arizona next week and the next week head to New England.
> 
> So am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how a season can be on the line in only the 2nd game of it.
Click to expand...

It's math. If you know the other teams are good in the division you can't give these games away


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Neither team can win the division, so they are left with one of two Wild Card spots. So an 0-2 start will effectively end the season for one of these teams.
> 
> Jets are favored in Buffalo however Ryan Fitzpatrick is 1-9 against Rex Ryan aand the
> 
> The Jets need to win or they go 0-6. The next four games are @ KC, then home against Seattle, the on the road to Pittsburgh and then Arizona.
> 
> The Bills are not in a better spot, the team seems to be a Rex Ryan team, in that they devolve every year. They could go 0-4 if they don't win, they host Arizona next week and the next week head to New England.
> 
> So am I right?


I just realized I went with the jets because you went with the bills. I was sort of rooting for the bills but no more.


----------



## sealybobo

IsaacNewton said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither team can win the division, so they are left with one of two Wild Card spots. So an 0-2 start will effectively end the season for one of these teams.
> 
> Jets are favored in Buffalo however Ryan Fitzpatrick is 1-9 against Rex Ryan aand the
> 
> The Jets need to win or they go 0-6. The next four games are @ KC, then home against Seattle, the on the road to Pittsburgh and then Arizona.
> 
> The Bills are not in a better spot, the team seems to be a Rex Ryan team, in that they devolve every year. They could go 0-4 if they don't win, they host Arizona next week and the next week head to New England.
> 
> So am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AFC is a tough place to get a Wildcard spot because three teams in the AFC North with Cincinnati, Pittsburgh, and Baltimore will likely produce both Wildcards. So for either the Jets or Buffalo it will be a season long uphill climb.
Click to expand...

I can only see Denver, new England, green bay, detroit or seattle winning it all. Everyone else just want to play in the Superbowl.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Is it over?  Which


sealybobo said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither team can win the division, so they are left with one of two Wild Card spots. So an 0-2 start will effectively end the season for one of these teams.
> 
> Jets are favored in Buffalo however Ryan Fitzpatrick is 1-9 against Rex Ryan aand the
> 
> The Jets need to win or they go 0-6. The next four games are @ KC, then home against Seattle, the on the road to Pittsburgh and then Arizona.
> 
> The Bills are not in a better spot, the team seems to be a Rex Ryan team, in that they devolve every year. They could go 0-4 if they don't win, they host Arizona next week and the next week head to New England.
> 
> So am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AFC is a tough place to get a Wildcard spot because three teams in the AFC North with Cincinnati, Pittsburgh, and Baltimore will likely produce both Wildcards. So for either the Jets or Buffalo it will be a season long uphill climb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only see Denver, new England, green bay, detroit or seattle winning it all. Everyone else just want to play in the Superbowl.
Click to expand...

The Redskins are about to sweep the season.


----------



## sealybobo

TheOldSchool said:


> Is it over?  Which
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither team can win the division, so they are left with one of two Wild Card spots. So an 0-2 start will effectively end the season for one of these teams.
> 
> Jets are favored in Buffalo however Ryan Fitzpatrick is 1-9 against Rex Ryan aand the
> 
> The Jets need to win or they go 0-6. The next four games are @ KC, then home against Seattle, the on the road to Pittsburgh and then Arizona.
> 
> The Bills are not in a better spot, the team seems to be a Rex Ryan team, in that they devolve every year. They could go 0-4 if they don't win, they host Arizona next week and the next week head to New England.
> 
> So am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AFC is a tough place to get a Wildcard spot because three teams in the AFC North with Cincinnati, Pittsburgh, and Baltimore will likely produce both Wildcards. So for either the Jets or Buffalo it will be a season long uphill climb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only see Denver, new England, green bay, detroit or seattle winning it all. Everyone else just want to play in the Superbowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Redskins are about to sweep the season.
Click to expand...

Are they good this year? I always root for Americas team. Dallas thinks they're Americas team but they're not.


----------



## TheOldSchool

sealybobo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it over?  Which
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither team can win the division, so they are left with one of two Wild Card spots. So an 0-2 start will effectively end the season for one of these teams.
> 
> Jets are favored in Buffalo however Ryan Fitzpatrick is 1-9 against Rex Ryan aand the
> 
> The Jets need to win or they go 0-6. The next four games are @ KC, then home against Seattle, the on the road to Pittsburgh and then Arizona.
> 
> The Bills are not in a better spot, the team seems to be a Rex Ryan team, in that they devolve every year. They could go 0-4 if they don't win, they host Arizona next week and the next week head to New England.
> 
> So am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AFC is a tough place to get a Wildcard spot because three teams in the AFC North with Cincinnati, Pittsburgh, and Baltimore will likely produce both Wildcards. So for either the Jets or Buffalo it will be a season long uphill climb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only see Denver, new England, green bay, detroit or seattle winning it all. Everyone else just want to play in the Superbowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Redskins are about to sweep the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are they good this year? I always root for Americas team. Dallas thinks they're Americas team but they're not.
Click to expand...

Are they good?  No one actually knows.  Probably not.  But what matters is..... will they beat the Cowgirls?


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> Neither team can win the division, so they are left with one of two Wild Card spots. So an 0-2 start will effectively end the season for one of these teams.
> 
> Jets are favored in Buffalo however Ryan Fitzpatrick is 1-9 against Rex Ryan aand the
> 
> The Jets need to win or they go 0-6. The next four games are @ KC, then home against Seattle, the on the road to Pittsburgh and then Arizona.
> 
> The Bills are not in a better spot, the team seems to be a Rex Ryan team, in that they devolve every year. They could go 0-4 if they don't win, they host Arizona next week and the next week head to New England.
> 
> So am I right?



Coulda, woulda, and of course shoulda,  Buffalo absotutely willa go 0-4.  When you are right,  you have a marvelous grasp of the obvious.   

To be fair both teams have shitty secondaries. The refs took advantage of that fact.  Without a couple of mystery penalties the Jets would never have scored on 4 straight possessions in the first half.  Between the refs and the sucky Bills corners and safeties Buffalo made Fitzpatrick look like an elite NFL QB.  He is not.


----------



## Papageorgio

Houston comes to New England and the Pats are a 2.5 point dog going into this game. Going with the third string QB will be likely. The Texan offense is rejuvenated and the defense is as good as last year, if not better.


----------



## Borillar

Papageorgio said:


> Houston comes to New England and the Pats are a 2.5 point dog going into this game. Going with the third string QB will be likely. The Texan offense is rejuvenated and the defense is as good as last year, if not better.


Opportune time for the Texans to face the depleted Patriots.


----------



## Papageorgio

If Houston doesn't pull this one off, not sure they will get a better chance anytime soon.


----------



## Vigilante

Sorry, don't need to watch a bunch of #NiggaLivesMatter scum, drop to their knees when the anthem is played...Rather watch the real scumbags riot in NC and probably Tulsa tonight!


----------



## Papageorgio

Ok


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Ok


Man you have to respect the patriots. They remind me of the spurs. Good every year. Contenders every year and more than their share of championships


----------



## Papageorgio

NE is looking very good. They don't need Brady, he'll just throw anyone in there. Thursday nights are killing me!


----------



## Papageorgio

Who is playing the third string rookie QB? It looks like Houston!.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Belichick  is on a mission from God


----------



## Papageorgio

Unreal another shutout on Thursday night. And the Pats are on a mission. 4-0 when Brady gets back?

It looks like the Pats are giving the NFL the finger.


----------



## Borillar

Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.


----------



## Oldstyle

Borillar said:


> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.



"Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.


----------



## Borillar

Oldstyle said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
Click to expand...

Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.


----------



## Oldstyle

Borillar said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
Click to expand...


Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.

Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!

The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!


----------



## Oldstyle

Bottom line...what you call "incidents" are the excuses that the coaches for YOUR team are using to explain why the Patriot's coaching staff is out game planning them!


----------



## Oldstyle

And what's REALLY ironic is that the suspension of Brady has led to the emergence of not just Jimmy G as a viable NFL level quarterback but also the Patriots 3rd string quarterback Jacoby Brissett...giving the Patriots some SERIOUS trade bait with teams that can't seem to develop a franchise quarterback despite repeated attempts at drafting one!  So take that and shove it right up your fat ass, Roger Goodel!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Borillar said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
Click to expand...


greatest coach since Lombardi? that is some funny stuff there my man. He isnt even one of the top ten.

I used to be impressed with the cheats how they did so well at home and hardly ever lost but after deflategate and spygate,I am not one bit at all impressed.

 when you are bugging the other teams locker rooms and have the refs in your pockets-"other teams have said the refs allow them to hold." they got people making the headsets go out all the time on the frtitz for the visiting teams constantly yet it NEVER happens to the home team,doesnt take a genius to see Kraft gots the refs in their pockets.

PLUS he is just being the benificiarry of having having an amazing scouting department that gets player after player for him who is very talented.

I heard rumors that Brisset was even better than Jimmy G,that indeed looks to be true. Also when they lost that great kicker adam veniitari,what happened? they did not lose a beat,Gontkowski never misses same as he never did

ESPN and the sports networks always kiss his ass calling him the greatest coach ever but whats hilarious about that is that they always fail to mention the fact that while he was with the cleveland browns,he only had ONE winning season in the five years he was there.

His first year with the cheats,he has a losing season only winning six games with drew bledsoe as his QB.He didnt even think Brady was good enough yet to be a starter the next year..The next year the washed up bledsoe is the starter at the start of the season again and ONLY because he got hurt,that he put Brady in.  Brady turned the franchise around that year taking them to the superbowl.

the media kept saying that Belicheat turned the organization around.the biggest lie ever invented. BRADY turned them around.  the propaganda media last night  left out all those details HOW they have such an advantage at home winning all the time of course.

as long as robert kraft has ownership of that team and belicheat is the coach,I will never be impressed by them winning all the time. Like I said,I give credit to the scouting department,they find talent after talent.

Bill Parcells was a far better coach than Belicheat. He took TWO different teams to superbowls and won two with one as well as taking a third that had only won one game before he joined,as far as the AFC title game.HE is a coach that amazes me cause when he took over the jets,I thought-He will never turn this organization around as good a coach he is.this team is hopeless. However I was wrong and he made them superbowl contenders.

The cheats are the politicians of the NFL.same as how politicians commit crimes everyday in washington that WE go  to jail for if we commit the same crimes,the cheats get away with scandal after scandal that other NFL teams would get punished for if they did what they did.

they are the spolied rich brats of the NFL. They have tainted the sport forever and created the biggest scandal in sports since the black sox scandal. Roger Goodel has his head up Krafts ass.the four game suspension I always said was a joke,a mere slap on the wrist.

He should  have been suspended an entire SEASON,Belicheat should have been kicked out of the league and Kraft sure as hell should have lost ownership of the team the fact he defended their actions.

after deflategate,I decided to never watch another NFL game ever again unless my Rams were in it and i made true on that last year not watching that game.If it were not for my Rams coming back to LA,i would be done with the NFL for good.

The fact the NFL made 3 of the first four games at home for them is so obvious to any thinking person the NFL wants to make sure they are superbowl contenders year after year.that was just a little fishy and too conveinent they scheduled them like that.come on.no behind the scenes going on so they are assured of being superbowl contenders again? yeah right.

You commit spygate like Belicheat did in college,you get kicked out of the university plain and simple.The NFL though is so corrupt though,they let it go.

they are just as much corrupt as our government is and THATS saying a lot. IF it were not for the Rams coming back to LA, I would stick to just watching the old classic games that I buy off the net.the good old days when the NFL was not corrupt like it is now.

as it is now,the only games I ever watch ARE the Rams.I have no interest in  the other teams anymore. It USED to be I always watched monday night football.I did not care who was playing i did not miss it. Now,the Rams are the ONLY team i will watch.forget the rest.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Papageorgio said:


> Unreal another shutout on Thursday night. And the Pats are on a mission. 4-0 when Brady gets back?
> 
> It looks like the Pats are giving the NFL the finger.


It's looking like the Brady suspension is a huge win for NE.  He's only going to have to play 15 games this season.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.
> 
> Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!
> 
> The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!
Click to expand...

Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.

It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games


----------



## sealybobo

TheOldSchool said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unreal another shutout on Thursday night. And the Pats are on a mission. 4-0 when Brady gets back?
> 
> It looks like the Pats are giving the NFL the finger.
> 
> 
> 
> It's looking like the Brady suspension is a huge win for NE.  He's only going to have to play 15 games this season.
Click to expand...

Lots of veterans in the NFL or NBA sit out games to rest if they know they're going to make the playoffs. This rest might have bought him one more year. Good to recharge your batteries


----------



## Borillar

LA RAM FAN said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> greatest coach since Lombardi? that is some funny stuff there my man. He isnt even one of the top ten.
> 
> I used to be impressed with the cheats how they did so well at home and hardly ever lost but after deflategate and spygate,I am not one bit at all impressed.
> 
> when you are bugging the other teams locker rooms and have the refs in your pockets-"other teams have said the refs allow them to hold." they got people making the headsets go out all the time on the frtitz for the visiting teams constantly yet it NEVER happens to the home team,doesnt take a genius to see Kraft gots the refs in their pockets.
> 
> PLUS he is just being the benificiarry of having having an amazing scouting department that gets player after player for him who is very talented.
> 
> I heard rumors that Brisset was even better than Jimmy G,that indeed looks to be true. Also when they lost that great kicker adam veniitari,what happened? they did not lose a beat,Gontkowski never misses same as he never did
> 
> ESPN and the sports networks always kiss his ass calling him the greatest coach ever but whats hilarious about that is that they always fail to mention the fact that while he was with the cleveland browns,he only had ONE winning season in the five years he was there.
> 
> His first year with the cheats,he has a losing season only winning six games with drew bledsoe as his QB.He didnt even think Brady was good enough yet to be a starter the next year..The next year the washed up bledsoe is the starter at the start of the season again and ONLY because he got hurt,that he put Brady in.  Brady turned the franchise around that year taking them to the superbowl.
> 
> the media kept saying that Belicheat turned the organization around.the biggest lie ever invented. BRADY turned them around.  the propaganda media last night  left out all those details HOW they have such an advantage at home winning all the time of course.
> 
> as long as robert kraft has ownership of that team and belicheat is the coach,I will never be impressed by them winning all the time. Like I said,I give credit to the scouting department,they find talent after talent.
> 
> Bill Parcells was a far better coach than Belicheat. He took TWO different teams to superbowls and won two with one as well as taking a third that had only won one game before he joined,as far as the AFC title game.HE is a coach that amazes me cause when he took over the jets,I thought-He will never turn this organization around as good a coach he is.this team is hopeless. However I was wrong and he made them superbowl contenders.
> 
> The cheats are the politicians of the NFL.same as how politicians commit crimes everyday in washington that WE go  to jail for if we commit the same crimes,the cheats get away with scandal after scandal that other NFL teams would get punished for if they did what they did.
> 
> they are the spolied rich brats of the NFL. They have tainted the sport forever and created the biggest scandal in sports since the black sox scandal. Roger Goodel has his head up Krafts ass.the four game suspension I always said was a joke,a mere slap on the wrist.
> 
> He should  have been suspended an entire SEASON,Belicheat should have been kicked out of the league and Kraft sure as hell should have lost ownership of the team the fact he defended their actions.
> 
> after deflategate,I decided to never watch another NFL game ever again unless my Rams were in it and i made true on that last year not watching that game.If it were not for my Rams coming back to LA,i would be done with the NFL for good.
> 
> The fact the NFL made 3 of the first four games at home for them is so obvious to any thinking person the NFL wants to make sure they are superbowl contenders year after year.that was just a little fishy and too conveinent they scheduled them like that.come on.no behind the scenes going on so they are assured of being superbowl contenders again? yeah right.
> 
> You commit spygate like Belicheat did in college,you get kicked out of the university plain and simple.The NFL though is so corrupt though,they let it go.
> 
> they are just as much corrupt as our government is and THATS saying a lot. IF it were not for the Rams coming back to LA, I would stick to just watching the old classic games that I buy off the net.the good old days when the NFL was not corrupt like it is now.
> 
> as it is now,the only games I ever watch ARE the Rams.I have no interest in  the other teams anymore. It USED to be I always watched monday night football.I did not care who was playing i did not miss it. Now,the Rams are the ONLY team i will watch.forget the rest.
Click to expand...

On the other hand, Parcells only won Superbowls when he had Belicheck as his Defensive coordinator.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Borillar said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> greatest coach since Lombardi? that is some funny stuff there my man. He isnt even one of the top ten.
> 
> I used to be impressed with the cheats how they did so well at home and hardly ever lost but after deflategate and spygate,I am not one bit at all impressed.
> 
> when you are bugging the other teams locker rooms and have the refs in your pockets-"other teams have said the refs allow them to hold." they got people making the headsets go out all the time on the frtitz for the visiting teams constantly yet it NEVER happens to the home team,doesnt take a genius to see Kraft gots the refs in their pockets.
> 
> PLUS he is just being the benificiarry of having having an amazing scouting department that gets player after player for him who is very talented.
> 
> I heard rumors that Brisset was even better than Jimmy G,that indeed looks to be true. Also when they lost that great kicker adam veniitari,what happened? they did not lose a beat,Gontkowski never misses same as he never did
> 
> ESPN and the sports networks always kiss his ass calling him the greatest coach ever but whats hilarious about that is that they always fail to mention the fact that while he was with the cleveland browns,he only had ONE winning season in the five years he was there.
> 
> His first year with the cheats,he has a losing season only winning six games with drew bledsoe as his QB.He didnt even think Brady was good enough yet to be a starter the next year..The next year the washed up bledsoe is the starter at the start of the season again and ONLY because he got hurt,that he put Brady in.  Brady turned the franchise around that year taking them to the superbowl.
> 
> the media kept saying that Belicheat turned the organization around.the biggest lie ever invented. BRADY turned them around.  the propaganda media last night  left out all those details HOW they have such an advantage at home winning all the time of course.
> 
> as long as robert kraft has ownership of that team and belicheat is the coach,I will never be impressed by them winning all the time. Like I said,I give credit to the scouting department,they find talent after talent.
> 
> Bill Parcells was a far better coach than Belicheat. He took TWO different teams to superbowls and won two with one as well as taking a third that had only won one game before he joined,as far as the AFC title game.HE is a coach that amazes me cause when he took over the jets,I thought-He will never turn this organization around as good a coach he is.this team is hopeless. However I was wrong and he made them superbowl contenders.
> 
> The cheats are the politicians of the NFL.same as how politicians commit crimes everyday in washington that WE go  to jail for if we commit the same crimes,the cheats get away with scandal after scandal that other NFL teams would get punished for if they did what they did.
> 
> they are the spolied rich brats of the NFL. They have tainted the sport forever and created the biggest scandal in sports since the black sox scandal. Roger Goodel has his head up Krafts ass.the four game suspension I always said was a joke,a mere slap on the wrist.
> 
> He should  have been suspended an entire SEASON,Belicheat should have been kicked out of the league and Kraft sure as hell should have lost ownership of the team the fact he defended their actions.
> 
> after deflategate,I decided to never watch another NFL game ever again unless my Rams were in it and i made true on that last year not watching that game.If it were not for my Rams coming back to LA,i would be done with the NFL for good.
> 
> The fact the NFL made 3 of the first four games at home for them is so obvious to any thinking person the NFL wants to make sure they are superbowl contenders year after year.that was just a little fishy and too conveinent they scheduled them like that.come on.no behind the scenes going on so they are assured of being superbowl contenders again? yeah right.
> 
> You commit spygate like Belicheat did in college,you get kicked out of the university plain and simple.The NFL though is so corrupt though,they let it go.
> 
> they are just as much corrupt as our government is and THATS saying a lot. IF it were not for the Rams coming back to LA, I would stick to just watching the old classic games that I buy off the net.the good old days when the NFL was not corrupt like it is now.
> 
> as it is now,the only games I ever watch ARE the Rams.I have no interest in  the other teams anymore. It USED to be I always watched monday night football.I did not care who was playing i did not miss it. Now,the Rams are the ONLY team i will watch.forget the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the other hand, Parcells only won Superbowls when he had Belicheck as his Defensive coordinator.
Click to expand...


I've always maintained  he was a good defensive coordinater,just not a good head coach.same as Wade Phillips.only difference in Belicheat and Phillips is Phillips never had Brady for his QB to make everyone call him the greatest coach ever.lol

 Like I said,I always find the comedy in how the how ESPN kisses his ass calling him a great coach but they NEVER mention what a miserable failure he was in cleveland.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.
> 
> Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!
> 
> The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
Click to expand...


except some coachs cheat to LOSE as is the case with the pete the cheat carrol.lol which is why I find him to be even more scum than Belicheat.


----------



## Borillar

LA RAM FAN said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> greatest coach since Lombardi? that is some funny stuff there my man. He isnt even one of the top ten.
> 
> I used to be impressed with the cheats how they did so well at home and hardly ever lost but after deflategate and spygate,I am not one bit at all impressed.
> 
> when you are bugging the other teams locker rooms and have the refs in your pockets-"other teams have said the refs allow them to hold." they got people making the headsets go out all the time on the frtitz for the visiting teams constantly yet it NEVER happens to the home team,doesnt take a genius to see Kraft gots the refs in their pockets.
> 
> PLUS he is just being the benificiarry of having having an amazing scouting department that gets player after player for him who is very talented.
> 
> I heard rumors that Brisset was even better than Jimmy G,that indeed looks to be true. Also when they lost that great kicker adam veniitari,what happened? they did not lose a beat,Gontkowski never misses same as he never did
> 
> ESPN and the sports networks always kiss his ass calling him the greatest coach ever but whats hilarious about that is that they always fail to mention the fact that while he was with the cleveland browns,he only had ONE winning season in the five years he was there.
> 
> His first year with the cheats,he has a losing season only winning six games with drew bledsoe as his QB.He didnt even think Brady was good enough yet to be a starter the next year..The next year the washed up bledsoe is the starter at the start of the season again and ONLY because he got hurt,that he put Brady in.  Brady turned the franchise around that year taking them to the superbowl.
> 
> the media kept saying that Belicheat turned the organization around.the biggest lie ever invented. BRADY turned them around.  the propaganda media last night  left out all those details HOW they have such an advantage at home winning all the time of course.
> 
> as long as robert kraft has ownership of that team and belicheat is the coach,I will never be impressed by them winning all the time. Like I said,I give credit to the scouting department,they find talent after talent.
> 
> Bill Parcells was a far better coach than Belicheat. He took TWO different teams to superbowls and won two with one as well as taking a third that had only won one game before he joined,as far as the AFC title game.HE is a coach that amazes me cause when he took over the jets,I thought-He will never turn this organization around as good a coach he is.this team is hopeless. However I was wrong and he made them superbowl contenders.
> 
> The cheats are the politicians of the NFL.same as how politicians commit crimes everyday in washington that WE go  to jail for if we commit the same crimes,the cheats get away with scandal after scandal that other NFL teams would get punished for if they did what they did.
> 
> they are the spolied rich brats of the NFL. They have tainted the sport forever and created the biggest scandal in sports since the black sox scandal. Roger Goodel has his head up Krafts ass.the four game suspension I always said was a joke,a mere slap on the wrist.
> 
> He should  have been suspended an entire SEASON,Belicheat should have been kicked out of the league and Kraft sure as hell should have lost ownership of the team the fact he defended their actions.
> 
> after deflategate,I decided to never watch another NFL game ever again unless my Rams were in it and i made true on that last year not watching that game.If it were not for my Rams coming back to LA,i would be done with the NFL for good.
> 
> The fact the NFL made 3 of the first four games at home for them is so obvious to any thinking person the NFL wants to make sure they are superbowl contenders year after year.that was just a little fishy and too conveinent they scheduled them like that.come on.no behind the scenes going on so they are assured of being superbowl contenders again? yeah right.
> 
> You commit spygate like Belicheat did in college,you get kicked out of the university plain and simple.The NFL though is so corrupt though,they let it go.
> 
> they are just as much corrupt as our government is and THATS saying a lot. IF it were not for the Rams coming back to LA, I would stick to just watching the old classic games that I buy off the net.the good old days when the NFL was not corrupt like it is now.
> 
> as it is now,the only games I ever watch ARE the Rams.I have no interest in  the other teams anymore. It USED to be I always watched monday night football.I did not care who was playing i did not miss it. Now,the Rams are the ONLY team i will watch.forget the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the other hand, Parcells only won Superbowls when he had Belicheck as his Defensive coordinator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always maintained  he was a good defensive coordinater,just not a good head coach.same as Wade Phillips.only difference in Belicheat and Phillips is Phillips never had Brady for his QB to make everyone call him the greatest coach ever.lol
> 
> Like I said,I always find the comedy in how the how ESPN kisses his ass calling him a great coach but they NEVER mention what a miserable failure he was in cleveland.lol
Click to expand...

Dude, everybody fails in Cleveland. That's where careers go to die. He's fortunate to have gotten another chance with the Pats.


----------



## Borillar

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.
> 
> Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!
> 
> The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except some coachs cheat to LOSE as is the case with the pete the cheat carrol.lol which is why I find him to be even more scum than Belicheat.
Click to expand...

I'm familiar with the cheating incidents with Belicheck but not Pete Carrol. What did he do or is alleged to have done?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Borillar said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.
> 
> Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!
> 
> The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except some coachs cheat to LOSE as is the case with the pete the cheat carrol.lol which is why I find him to be even more scum than Belicheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm familiar with the cheating incidents with Belicheck but not Pete Carrol. What did he do or is alleged to have done?
Click to expand...


He was accused by players at USC of throwing a game.He made some kind of call that made no sense to them at all that also cost them the game. I never took it seriously at first when he became the seahawks coach but now I have no doubt its true.It is so obvious that he took a payoff to throw the superbowl.

 Pete carrol is way too much of an experienced coach to do something so idiotic to call for that pass play he did against the cheats. someone like Brian Shittenheimer,the worst offensive coordinater ever in the NFL.HIM I could see doing that but Carrol? no freaking way. None of the Seahawks could believe that he did not give the ball to Lynch either. He was running all over the pats players,they could not stop him.

Plus they were horrible all year long in stopping goal line stands.You KNOW carrol was aware of that.Plus they had plenty of time to run another play with a timeout to call as well if it did not work.

and It is not just the superbowl,I saw other games two years ago that year  when they went to the superbowl where I was flabbergasted over some of his costly decisions that costs them games late in the game that year.

I wont forget the Rams game in st louis last year for example that I went to. for their home opener they had. It was a game in overtime where he called for an onside kick deep in their own territory that did not work.I was like what the hell is he doing? but then I remembered the superbowl and that came as no surprise.He even went as low as saying it was the kickers decision blaming it on him,that it was his call without carrols knowledge which was BS cause the kicker said that was never his decision. I believe the kicker over carrol any day.


----------



## Borillar

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.
> 
> Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!
> 
> The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
Click to expand...

Win if you can, lose if you must, but always cheat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I USED to think Carrol was a very good coach.Not anymore.Neither him or that other asshole Belicheat impress me one bit at all.

one thing that does not surprise me in the least is they are the only two coachs that criminal Robert Kraft has ever had for his coach.Kraft only likes criminals same as himself to run that organization.Cant blame him for firing a cheater who cheats to lose for one that cheats to win,thats for sure.


----------



## Borillar

LA RAM FAN said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.
> 
> Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!
> 
> The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except some coachs cheat to LOSE as is the case with the pete the cheat carrol.lol which is why I find him to be even more scum than Belicheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm familiar with the cheating incidents with Belicheck but not Pete Carrol. What did he do or is alleged to have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was accused by players at USC of throwing a game.He made some kind of call that made no sense to them at all that also cost them the game. I never took it seriously at first when he became the seahawks coach but now I have no doubt its true.It is so obvious that he took a payoff to throw the superbowl.
> 
> Pete carrol is way too much of an experienced coach to do something so idiotic to call for that pass play he did against the cheats. someone like Brian Shittenheimer,the worst offensive coordinater ever in the NFL.HIM I could see doing that but Carrol? no freaking way. None of the Seahawks could believe that he did not give the ball to Lynch either. He was running all over the pats players,they could not stop him.
> 
> Plus they were horrible all year long in stopping goal line stands.You KNOW carrol was aware of that.Plus they had plenty of time to run another play with a timeout to call as well if it did not work.
> 
> and It is not just the superbowl,I saw other games that year where I was flabbergasted over some of his costly decisions that costs them games late in the game that year.
> 
> I wont forget the Rams game in st louis last year for example that I went to. for their home opener they had. It was a game in overtime where he called for an onside kick deep in their own territory that did not work.I was like what the hell is he doing? but then I remembered the superbowl and that came as no surprise.He even went as low as saying it was the kickers decision blaming it on him,that it was his call without carrols knowledge which was BS cause the kicker said that was never his decision. I believe the kicker over carrol any day.
Click to expand...

No question, that was a horrible call in the SB. I put more of the blame on Russel Wilson for not throwing the ball away (unless he was trying to throw the game too).


----------



## Oldstyle

LA RAM FAN said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> greatest coach since Lombardi? that is some funny stuff there my man. He isnt even one of the top ten.
> 
> I used to be impressed with the cheats how they did so well at home and hardly ever lost but after deflategate and spygate,I am not one bit at all impressed.
> 
> when you are bugging the other teams locker rooms and have the refs in your pockets-"other teams have said the refs allow them to hold." they got people making the headsets go out all the time on the frtitz for the visiting teams constantly yet it NEVER happens to the home team,doesnt take a genius to see Kraft gots the refs in their pockets.
> 
> PLUS he is just being the benificiarry of having having an amazing scouting department that gets player after player for him who is very talented.
> 
> I heard rumors that Brisset was even better than Jimmy G,that indeed looks to be true. Also when they lost that great kicker adam veniitari,what happened? they did not lose a beat,Gontkowski never misses same as he never did
> 
> ESPN and the sports networks always kiss his ass calling him the greatest coach ever but whats hilarious about that is that they always fail to mention the fact that while he was with the cleveland browns,he only had ONE winning season in the five years he was there.
> 
> His first year with the cheats,he has a losing season only winning six games with drew bledsoe as his QB.He didnt even think Brady was good enough yet to be a starter the next year..The next year the washed up bledsoe is the starter at the start of the season again and ONLY because he got hurt,that he put Brady in.  Brady turned the franchise around that year taking them to the superbowl.
> 
> the media kept saying that Belicheat turned the organization around.the biggest lie ever invented. BRADY turned them around.  the propaganda media last night  left out all those details HOW they have such an advantage at home winning all the time of course.
> 
> as long as robert kraft has ownership of that team and belicheat is the coach,I will never be impressed by them winning all the time. Like I said,I give credit to the scouting department,they find talent after talent.
> 
> Bill Parcells was a far better coach than Belicheat. He took TWO different teams to superbowls and won two with one as well as taking a third that had only won one game before he joined,as far as the AFC title game.HE is a coach that amazes me cause when he took over the jets,I thought-He will never turn this organization around as good a coach he is.this team is hopeless. However I was wrong and he made them superbowl contenders.
> 
> The cheats are the politicians of the NFL.same as how politicians commit crimes everyday in washington that WE go  to jail for if we commit the same crimes,the cheats get away with scandal after scandal that other NFL teams would get punished for if they did what they did.
> 
> they are the spolied rich brats of the NFL. They have tainted the sport forever and created the biggest scandal in sports since the black sox scandal. Roger Goodel has his head up Krafts ass.the four game suspension I always said was a joke,a mere slap on the wrist.
> 
> He should  have been suspended an entire SEASON,Belicheat should have been kicked out of the league and Kraft sure as hell should have lost ownership of the team the fact he defended their actions.
> 
> after deflategate,I decided to never watch another NFL game ever again unless my Rams were in it and i made true on that last year not watching that game.If it were not for my Rams coming back to LA,i would be done with the NFL for good.
> 
> The fact the NFL made 3 of the first four games at home for them is so obvious to any thinking person the NFL wants to make sure they are superbowl contenders year after year.that was just a little fishy and too conveinent they scheduled them like that.come on.no behind the scenes going on so they are assured of being superbowl contenders again? yeah right.
> 
> You commit spygate like Belicheat did in college,you get kicked out of the university plain and simple.The NFL though is so corrupt though,they let it go.
> 
> they are just as much corrupt as our government is and THATS saying a lot. IF it were not for the Rams coming back to LA, I would stick to just watching the old classic games that I buy off the net.the good old days when the NFL was not corrupt like it is now.
> 
> as it is now,the only games I ever watch ARE the Rams.I have no interest in  the other teams anymore. It USED to be I always watched monday night football.I did not care who was playing i did not miss it. Now,the Rams are the ONLY team i will watch.forget the rest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the other hand, Parcells only won Superbowls when he had Belicheck as his Defensive coordinator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always maintained  he was a good defensive coordinater,just not a good head coach.same as Wade Phillips.only difference in Belicheat and Phillips is Phillips never had Brady for his QB to make everyone call him the greatest coach ever.lol
> 
> Like I said,I always find the comedy in how the how ESPN kisses his ass calling him a great coach but they NEVER mention what a miserable failure he was in cleveland.lol
Click to expand...



Belichick actually gave Cleveland a playoff contending team.  If he and the Browns had stayed in Cleveland...THEY might very well be enjoying what New England has been for the past twelve years!  You really are one ignorant buffoon when it comes to the NFL.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.
> 
> Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!
> 
> The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
Click to expand...


How did Brady cheat?  By wanting balls at the low end of the allowable inflation scale?   He got suspended because Roger Goodell wanted to show the NFL Players Union that he had the ultimate power to decide punishments...not because it was ever proven he cheated.


----------



## Borillar

The Browns have had some good proven coaches over the years. Rutigliano, Shottenheimer, Belicheck come to mind. Come playoff time, they just fold up like a cheap suit.


----------



## Oldstyle

Borillar said:


> The Browns have had some good proven coaches over the years. Rutigliano, Shottenheimer, Belicheck come to mind. Come playoff time, they just fold up like a cheap suit.



The same could be said about the Patriots before Belichick got there, Borillar!  They were the exact opposite of what they are now.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.
> 
> Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!
> 
> The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
Click to expand...


Now he is hanging out for the first quarter of the season


----------



## Borillar

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.
> 
> Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!
> 
> The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did Brady cheat?  By wanting balls at the low end of the allowable inflation scale?   He got suspended because Roger Goodell wanted to show the NFL Players Union that he had the ultimate power to decide punishments...not because it was ever proven he cheated.
Click to expand...

I hope the next time the league and players have to work out a CBA, they don't leave so much power with the Commissioner.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.
> 
> Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!
> 
> The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did Brady cheat?  By wanting balls at the low end of the allowable inflation scale?   He got suspended because Roger Goodell wanted to show the NFL Players Union that he had the ultimate power to decide punishments...not because it was ever proven he cheated.
Click to expand...

He got suspended because he broke the rules and the NFL had the power to suspend him according to the terms of his contract. The very contract he sued the NFL to get.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Borillar said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.
> 
> Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!
> 
> The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!
> 
> 
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except some coachs cheat to LOSE as is the case with the pete the cheat carrol.lol which is why I find him to be even more scum than Belicheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm familiar with the cheating incidents with Belicheck but not Pete Carrol. What did he do or is alleged to have done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was accused by players at USC of throwing a game.He made some kind of call that made no sense to them at all that also cost them the game. I never took it seriously at first when he became the seahawks coach but now I have no doubt its true.It is so obvious that he took a payoff to throw the superbowl.
> 
> Pete carrol is way too much of an experienced coach to do something so idiotic to call for that pass play he did against the cheats. someone like Brian Shittenheimer,the worst offensive coordinater ever in the NFL.HIM I could see doing that but Carrol? no freaking way. None of the Seahawks could believe that he did not give the ball to Lynch either. He was running all over the pats players,they could not stop him.
> 
> Plus they were horrible all year long in stopping goal line stands.You KNOW carrol was aware of that.Plus they had plenty of time to run another play with a timeout to call as well if it did not work.
> 
> and It is not just the superbowl,I saw other games that year where I was flabbergasted over some of his costly decisions that costs them games late in the game that year.
> 
> I wont forget the Rams game in st louis last year for example that I went to. for their home opener they had. It was a game in overtime where he called for an onside kick deep in their own territory that did not work.I was like what the hell is he doing? but then I remembered the superbowl and that came as no surprise.He even went as low as saying it was the kickers decision blaming it on him,that it was his call without carrols knowledge which was BS cause the kicker said that was never his decision. I believe the kicker over carrol any day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No question, that was a horrible call in the SB. I put more of the blame on Russel Wilson for not throwing the ball away (unless he was trying to throw the game too).
Click to expand...


Before you read the rest of this,check out my last post I made on my Rams/Bucs game thread.I think you will find it VERY interesting since it has something to do with your Vikings.lol

Yeah people bring that up that if Carrol was throwing the game wouldnt Wilson have had to be involved in it as well? Not neccessarily.

Wilson wont come out and say it of course because he is naive enough to think Carrol would never do that but I guarantee he said to wilson-Throw the ball down the middle of the goal line no matter what.

after all,we learned years later that Bill Callahan,the former raiders coach threw the superbowl to the tampa bay bucs so his buddy John Gruden could win because he did not like al davis or any of the other raider players.
He was along just for the ride with Gruden when he recruited him as his offensive coordinater in Oakland.

Jerry Rice,Tim Brown,and all the Raider players came out and said that  Callahan threw the game.It is so obvious to any THINKING person.Rice,Brown,and all the other Raider players are correct as well though because Tim Brown said it was the FIRST time in history as a player for not only for the Raiders but going back to his days in high school and college ball,that the coach changed the game plan just 48 hours before the game took place.

Doesnt take a rocket scientist to see they are right,that Callahan indeed DID throw that game.

I always thought it was very odd how they did not run the ball a lot more often in that game than they did. Other Raider fans I spoke to back then  were astonished as I did that they did not attack their weakness pointing out that the steelers on a monday night game in tampa how THEY ran the ball against them and won the game.

I mean come on the game plan he put together earlier in the week to run against them,all the players were all excited about it and loved the plan.The Callahan changes the plan a mere 48 hours before the game,a plan that NONE of the players liked but kept it anyways? Yeah sure he did not throw the game.
 Something the seahawk apologists can never answer when i ask them the question of -so since it is so obvious callahan threw the superbowl,WHY would carrol be any different? they never have any answers except come up with one excuse after another to convince themselves he did not.

Here see for yourself what I am talking about here.

http://deadspin.com/5978147/jerry-rice-and-tim-brown-say-bill-callahan-threw-super-bowl-xxxvii

that did not come out until SEVERAL years later after the superbowl.dont be surprised if we learn many facts from wilson and other seahawk players as well years later about THAT game as well.hee hee.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
Click to expand...

Does not mean Belicheat is not a cheater or that you are not hopelessly lost in your hero worship.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does not mean Belicheat is not a cheater or that you are not hopelessly lost in your hero worship.
Click to expand...


My hunch was correct,i was getting ready to ask you if it was old fart style or pooper you were talking to.I KNEW it had to be one of them they so much have their head up brady and belicheats asses.


----------



## Oldstyle

Borillar said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.
> 
> Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!
> 
> The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did Brady cheat?  By wanting balls at the low end of the allowable inflation scale?   He got suspended because Roger Goodell wanted to show the NFL Players Union that he had the ultimate power to decide punishments...not because it was ever proven he cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the next time the league and players have to work out a CBA, they don't leave so much power with the Commissioner.
Click to expand...


That's pretty much a guarantee at this point.  I don't think the players ever thought this would be an issue but Goodell has proven to be a stubborn ass when it comes to "his" power!  He knows they never proved Brady cheated.  The judge in the lower court case practically laughed at the investigation that was done by the NFL!  Do you remember his asking the NFL's lawyer "Is that all you've got?" in disbelief?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.
> 
> Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!
> 
> The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did Brady cheat?  By wanting balls at the low end of the allowable inflation scale?   He got suspended because Roger Goodell wanted to show the NFL Players Union that he had the ultimate power to decide punishments...not because it was ever proven he cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got suspended because he broke the rules and the NFL had the power to suspend him according to the terms of his contract. The very contract he sued the NFL to get.
Click to expand...


Brady got suspended because the CBA gives the Commissioner the right to impose whatever punishment he deems appropriate on any player...not because the NFL proved that Brady cheated.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.
> 
> Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!
> 
> The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did Brady cheat?  By wanting balls at the low end of the allowable inflation scale?   He got suspended because Roger Goodell wanted to show the NFL Players Union that he had the ultimate power to decide punishments...not because it was ever proven he cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the next time the league and players have to work out a CBA, they don't leave so much power with the Commissioner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty much a guarantee at this point.  I don't think the players ever thought this would be an issue but Goodell has proven to be a stubborn ass when it comes to "his" power!  He knows they never proved Brady cheated.  The judge in the lower court case practically laughed at the investigation that was done by the NFL!  Do you remember his asking the NFL's lawyer "Is that all you've got?" in disbelief?
Click to expand...

According to a court of law Goodell did exactly as his the contract allowed him to. You  do not know what you are talking about.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does not mean Belicheat is not a cheater or that you are not hopelessly lost in your hero worship.
Click to expand...


Gee, Alex...did Belichick "cheat" against the Cardinals?  Did he "cheat" against the Texans?  The only person who is hopelessly lost in this string is you!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.
> 
> Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!
> 
> The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!
> 
> 
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did Brady cheat?  By wanting balls at the low end of the allowable inflation scale?   He got suspended because Roger Goodell wanted to show the NFL Players Union that he had the ultimate power to decide punishments...not because it was ever proven he cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the next time the league and players have to work out a CBA, they don't leave so much power with the Commissioner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty much a guarantee at this point.  I don't think the players ever thought this would be an issue but Goodell has proven to be a stubborn ass when it comes to "his" power!  He knows they never proved Brady cheated.  The judge in the lower court case practically laughed at the investigation that was done by the NFL!  Do you remember his asking the NFL's lawyer "Is that all you've got?" in disbelief?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to a court of law Goodell did exactly as his the contract allowed him to. You  do not know what you are talking about.
Click to expand...

I said that already you moron.  The CBA allowed Goodell to impose punishment on a player despite not proving guilt.  You can bet it will be amended because of the way that Goodell abused his authority.


----------



## antiquity

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did Brady cheat?  By wanting balls at the low end of the allowable inflation scale?   He got suspended because Roger Goodell wanted to show the NFL Players Union that he had the ultimate power to decide punishments...not because it was ever proven he cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the next time the league and players have to work out a CBA, they don't leave so much power with the Commissioner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty much a guarantee at this point.  I don't think the players ever thought this would be an issue but Goodell has proven to be a stubborn ass when it comes to "his" power!  He knows they never proved Brady cheated.  The judge in the lower court case practically laughed at the investigation that was done by the NFL!  Do you remember his asking the NFL's lawyer "Is that all you've got?" in disbelief?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to a court of law Goodell did exactly as his the contract allowed him to. You  do not know what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said that already you moron.  The CBA allowed Goodell to impose punishment on a player despite not proving guilt.  You can bet it will be amended because of the way that Goodell abused his authority.
Click to expand...


If that were the case why didn't the owner of the Patriots fight the fines and lost of draft picks in court? Why didn't Brady fight the four game suspension further while he had a chance to clear his name if he had nothing to hide? 
Why wasn't the interview, if there was one, with the Patriots ball boys whether they deflated the balls or who told them to deflate the ball made public? Why did Brady destroy his phone? Etc, etc, etc....


----------



## antiquity

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does not mean Belicheat is not a cheater or that you are not hopelessly lost in your hero worship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Alex...did Belichick "cheat" against the Cardinals?  Did he "cheat" against the Texans?  The only person who is hopelessly lost in this string is you!
Click to expand...


Totally irrelevant...What's to say balls prior to the 2015 Colts game wasn't deflated?


----------



## Oldstyle

antiquity said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Brady cheat?  By wanting balls at the low end of the allowable inflation scale?   He got suspended because Roger Goodell wanted to show the NFL Players Union that he had the ultimate power to decide punishments...not because it was ever proven he cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the next time the league and players have to work out a CBA, they don't leave so much power with the Commissioner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty much a guarantee at this point.  I don't think the players ever thought this would be an issue but Goodell has proven to be a stubborn ass when it comes to "his" power!  He knows they never proved Brady cheated.  The judge in the lower court case practically laughed at the investigation that was done by the NFL!  Do you remember his asking the NFL's lawyer "Is that all you've got?" in disbelief?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to a court of law Goodell did exactly as his the contract allowed him to. You  do not know what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said that already you moron.  The CBA allowed Goodell to impose punishment on a player despite not proving guilt.  You can bet it will be amended because of the way that Goodell abused his authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that were the case why didn't the owner of the Patriots fight the fines and lost of draft picks in court? Why didn't Brady fight the four game suspension further while he had a chance to clear his name if he had nothing to hide?
> Why wasn't the interview, if there was one, with the Patriots ball boys whether they deflated the balls or who told them to deflate the ball made public? Why did Brady destroy his phone? Etc, etc, etc....
Click to expand...


Kraft didn't fight the fine or the loss of a first round draft pick because he was led to believe that by doing so Brady WOULDN'T be suspended.  Did you miss Kraft's anger at Roger Goodell when Goodell imposed the four game suspension?  He was livid!

I'm guessing that Brady didn't take the case to the Supreme Court because he'd been advised by council that more likely than not the High Court would rule that Goodell did have the power to impose any penalty he wanted.  It wouldn't have been a chance to clear his name because it wouldn't have been a judgement on whether or not he cheated...but rather a judgement on whether or not Goodell had ultimate power to impose whatever punishment he chose!  So Brady might still have faced a four game suspension and it might come during the playoffs.


----------



## Oldstyle

antiquity said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does not mean Belicheat is not a cheater or that you are not hopelessly lost in your hero worship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Alex...did Belichick "cheat" against the Cardinals?  Did he "cheat" against the Texans?  The only person who is hopelessly lost in this string is you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Totally irrelevant...What's to say balls prior to the 2015 Colts game wasn't deflated?
Click to expand...


What's to prove that anyone's balls were deflated or over inflated in a prior game?

My point is that the NFL totally FAILED to prove that Tom Brady or anyone else on the Patriots for that matter deflated balls to a lower than legal level!  It was why the lower court judge ruled in Brady's favor.


----------



## Oldstyle

What's amazing is that you Patriot haters accuse Brady and Belichick of "cheating" because they used balls that were deflated yet in the second half of the Colts game Brady tore the Colt's defense apart with balls that had been checked for proper inflation rates...and the Patriots have the best winning percentage in the NFL since Deflategate!  So have they found some OTHER way to cheat?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does not mean Belicheat is not a cheater or that you are not hopelessly lost in your hero worship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Alex...did Belichick "cheat" against the Cardinals?  Did he "cheat" against the Texans?  The only person who is hopelessly lost in this string is you!
Click to expand...

I never claimed Belicheat cheated, you are introducing that idea.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the next time the league and players have to work out a CBA, they don't leave so much power with the Commissioner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much a guarantee at this point.  I don't think the players ever thought this would be an issue but Goodell has proven to be a stubborn ass when it comes to "his" power!  He knows they never proved Brady cheated.  The judge in the lower court case practically laughed at the investigation that was done by the NFL!  Do you remember his asking the NFL's lawyer "Is that all you've got?" in disbelief?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to a court of law Goodell did exactly as his the contract allowed him to. You  do not know what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said that already you moron.  The CBA allowed Goodell to impose punishment on a player despite not proving guilt.  You can bet it will be amended because of the way that Goodell abused his authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that were the case why didn't the owner of the Patriots fight the fines and lost of draft picks in court? Why didn't Brady fight the four game suspension further while he had a chance to clear his name if he had nothing to hide?
> Why wasn't the interview, if there was one, with the Patriots ball boys whether they deflated the balls or who told them to deflate the ball made public? Why did Brady destroy his phone? Etc, etc, etc....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kraft didn't fight the fine or the loss of a first round draft pick because he was led to believe that by doing so Brady WOULDN'T be suspended.  Did you miss Kraft's anger at Roger Goodell when Goodell imposed the four game suspension?  He was livid!
> 
> I'm guessing that Brady didn't take the case to the Supreme Court because he'd been advised by council that more likely than not the High Court would rule that Goodell did have the power to impose any penalty he wanted.  It wouldn't have been a chance to clear his name because it wouldn't have been a judgement on whether or not he cheated...but rather a judgement on whether or not Goodell had ultimate power to impose whatever punishment he chose!  So Brady might still have faced a four game suspension and it might come during the playoffs.
Click to expand...


OldfartStyle: "Kraft didn't fight the fine or the loss of a first round draft pick because he was led to believe that by doing so Brady WOULDN'T be suspend"

How do you know this?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did Brady cheat?  By wanting balls at the low end of the allowable inflation scale?   He got suspended because Roger Goodell wanted to show the NFL Players Union that he had the ultimate power to decide punishments...not because it was ever proven he cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the next time the league and players have to work out a CBA, they don't leave so much power with the Commissioner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty much a guarantee at this point.  I don't think the players ever thought this would be an issue but Goodell has proven to be a stubborn ass when it comes to "his" power!  He knows they never proved Brady cheated.  The judge in the lower court case practically laughed at the investigation that was done by the NFL!  Do you remember his asking the NFL's lawyer "Is that all you've got?" in disbelief?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to a court of law Goodell did exactly as his the contract allowed him to. You  do not know what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said that already you moron.  The CBA allowed Goodell to impose punishment on a player despite not proving guilt.  You can bet it will be amended because of the way that Goodell abused his authority.
Click to expand...

OldfartStyle: "*Goodell abused his authority."
*

Nonsense, if he did the suspension would have been overturned in the courtroom.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.
> 
> Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!
> 
> The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except some coachs cheat to LOSE as is the case with the pete the cheat carrol.lol which is why I find him to be even more scum than Belicheat.
Click to expand...

After so many Superbowl victories, you don't think the Pats threw that game the year they had a perfect record?  Oh yea right they went and lost to the NY Giants.  Sure they did.  You believe that?  HA!  Do you know what the odds were?  They made a killing on that Superbowl suckers!


----------



## sealybobo

Borillar said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.
> 
> Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!
> 
> The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except some coachs cheat to LOSE as is the case with the pete the cheat carrol.lol which is why I find him to be even more scum than Belicheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm familiar with the cheating incidents with Belicheck but not Pete Carrol. What did he do or is alleged to have done?
Click to expand...

He didn't hand the ball off to beast mode.  He personally willed the ball from Westbrook's hand into that defenders for the interception.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.
> 
> Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!
> 
> The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did Brady cheat?  By wanting balls at the low end of the allowable inflation scale?   He got suspended because Roger Goodell wanted to show the NFL Players Union that he had the ultimate power to decide punishments...not because it was ever proven he cheated.
Click to expand...


Is that common knowledge?  Is that how the sporting world sees it?  I hadn't heard that.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! I was way off in my expectations for tonight's game. It's as if Belicheat can just plug anybody in and get success. Unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does not mean Belicheat is not a cheater or that you are not hopelessly lost in your hero worship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My hunch was correct,i was getting ready to ask you if it was old fart style or pooper you were talking to.I KNEW it had to be one of them they so much have their head up brady and belicheats asses.
Click to expand...


Would you be Brad Pitt's fluffer one night in exchange for getting to bang Angelie Jolie once in the morning after?

Would you risk Hep C and fuck Pam Anderson?  I mean the young one.  God knows what she looks like now.

And would you be Tom Brady's fluffer for a night to be with Gizelle in the morning?  I probably would.  The only one I would not do is Pam Anderson.  No pussy is worth Hep C.

But just a cock in the hand?  Big deal.


----------



## antiquity

Oldstyle said:


> Kraft didn't fight the fine or the loss of a first round draft pick because he was led to believe that by doing so Brady WOULDN'T be suspended. * Did you miss Kraft's anger at Roger Goodell when Goodell imposed the four game suspension?  He was livid!*


*
*
Well duh.....losing your #1 quarterback would cause anyone including Kraft to be livid.....



> I'm guessing that Brady didn't take the case to the Supreme Court because he'd been advised by council that more likely than not the High Court would rule that Goodell did have the power to impose any penalty he wanted.  It wouldn't have been a chance to clear his name because it wouldn't have been a judgement on whether or not he cheated...but rather a judgement on whether or not Goodell had ultimate power to impose whatever punishment he chose!  So Brady might still have faced a four game suspension and it might come during the playoffs.



All I want is the statements from the ball boys on who directed them to deflate the footballs.....then we can get on with what really happened without speculation. Why is this information being covered up?


----------



## antiquity

Oldstyle said:


> My point is that the NFL totally FAILED to prove that Tom Brady or anyone else on the Patriots for that matter deflated balls to a lower than legal level!  It was why the lower court judge ruled in Brady's favor.



According to the Colts something was amiss and the refs seem to agree when they were removing and replacing the Patriots balls during that game.


----------



## antiquity

sealybobo said:


> Would you be Brad Pitt's fluffer one night in exchange for getting to bang Angelie Jolie once in the morning after?
> 
> Would you risk Hep C and fuck Pam Anderson?  I mean the young one.  God knows what she looks like now.
> 
> And would you be Tom Brady's fluffer for a night to be with Gizelle in the morning?  I probably would.  The only one I would not do is Pam Anderson.  No pussy is worth Hep C.
> 
> But just a cock in the hand?  Big deal.



All pussy is good...some fucks just better than others.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did Brady cheat?  By wanting balls at the low end of the allowable inflation scale?   He got suspended because Roger Goodell wanted to show the NFL Players Union that he had the ultimate power to decide punishments...not because it was ever proven he cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the next time the league and players have to work out a CBA, they don't leave so much power with the Commissioner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty much a guarantee at this point.  I don't think the players ever thought this would be an issue but Goodell has proven to be a stubborn ass when it comes to "his" power!  He knows they never proved Brady cheated.  The judge in the lower court case practically laughed at the investigation that was done by the NFL!  Do you remember his asking the NFL's lawyer "Is that all you've got?" in disbelief?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to a court of law Goodell did exactly as his the contract allowed him to. You  do not know what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said that already you moron.  The CBA allowed Goodell to impose punishment on a player despite not proving guilt.  You can bet it will be amended because of the way that Goodell abused his authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OldfartStyle: "*Goodell abused his authority."
> *
> 
> Nonsense, if he did the suspension would have been overturned in the courtroom.
Click to expand...


good point there on goodell not abusing his power.lol

Logic and common sense never register with OFS.lol The case closed part you are talking about is brady and belicheat are cheaters and how they  are the spolied rich brats of the NFL  who get away with scandal after scandal and have created the biggest one since the black sox scandal,that CANT Be refuted,the case IS closed on that.


----------



## B. Kidd

Did the Texans dump their coach, yet?...............


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Belicheat"?  Can't quite get it through your head that Bill Belichick is the best coach in the NFL HANDS DOWN...can you, Borillar?  Cheating?  Tonight was a clinic.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.
> 
> Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!
> 
> The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except some coachs cheat to LOSE as is the case with the pete the cheat carrol.lol which is why I find him to be even more scum than Belicheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After so many Superbowl victories, you don't think the Pats threw that game the year they had a perfect record?  Oh yea right they went and lost to the NY Giants.  Sure they did.  You believe that?  HA!  Do you know what the odds were?  They made a killing on that Superbowl suckers!
Click to expand...


the ONLY difference between pro football and pro wrestling as i have said many times before in the past is that the outcome doesnt ALWAYS go the way they plan it and the way they want it to turn out to be. They wanted the cheats to go undefeated and WOULD  have gotten what they wanted if not for something they never counted on and nobody could have predicted.

That Giants receiver making a miracle one in a million catch on a 4th and 10 that  only gets caught pretty much that many times,a one in a million long shot..the NFL thought for sure thought things would go there way but he  spoiled their plans.

There was a game earlier in the year against the Ravens on a monday night game i remember seeing.The refs made a couple of critical cl bad calls against the Ravens that cost them the game.Some of the Raven players spoke the truth after that game saying the refs gave the pats that game cause the NFL wanted them to go undefeated.

 Kudos for those Raven players coming out speaking the truth and unafraid of the punishment they probably got for doing that.I admire them for having the guts to speak the truth about the NFL.

Back then because the chargers were my favorite team back then,I was an AFC guy,i always rooted for the AFC team to win so I was bummed out the pats lost that game.I was bummed out because I wanted to see them go undefeated since I was not around at the time the dolphins had their undefeated season.

I would really like to see a team do that sometime in my lifetime but each year keeps slipping away. being an AFC guy the last 20 years,I actually rooted FOR the pats in their first five superbowls. It was not till deflategate that i realised they had been in one scandal after another going back years.

It doesnt take a genius to see Goodel has his head up Krafts ass they way they get off with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for for MUCH LESSER offenses.

some other owner had they defended bradys actions like that,would have lost ownership of the team. Like i said before,there was one former official who came out and said that rams/pats superbowl where the pats defenders were allowed to mug the rams recievers,was easily the worst officiated game he had ever seen in his life saying he had sen high school refs do 10 times a better job than those clowns did and as i said before,even Rams reciever Issac Bruce said  back then he had never been in a game before where the defenders were allowed to mug him like they did.

Lets see,the pats benefitted from the worst call in NFL playoff history the tuck rule in that raiders game allowing them to go the superbowl,then the refs do the worst officiating job ever in that superbowl-"and remember I was the happiest man alive back then the rams lost since they were in st louis.: they get away with scandal after scandal other teams get punished for,sure these superbowl and playoff games are not rigged and the pats dont get special treatment.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the next time the league and players have to work out a CBA, they don't leave so much power with the Commissioner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much a guarantee at this point.  I don't think the players ever thought this would be an issue but Goodell has proven to be a stubborn ass when it comes to "his" power!  He knows they never proved Brady cheated.  The judge in the lower court case practically laughed at the investigation that was done by the NFL!  Do you remember his asking the NFL's lawyer "Is that all you've got?" in disbelief?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to a court of law Goodell did exactly as his the contract allowed him to. You  do not know what you are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said that already you moron.  The CBA allowed Goodell to impose punishment on a player despite not proving guilt.  You can bet it will be amended because of the way that Goodell abused his authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OldfartStyle: "*Goodell abused his authority."
> *
> 
> Nonsense, if he did the suspension would have been overturned in the courtroom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good point there on goodell not abusing his power.lol
> 
> Logic and common sense never register with OFS.lol The case closed part you are talking about is brady and belicheat are cheaters and how they  are the spolied rich brats of the NFL  who get away with scandal after scandal and have created the biggest one since the black sox scandal,that CANT Be refuted,the case IS closed on that.
Click to expand...

  The sun never sets on the cheaters and losers of the NFL they will always be spoken about in the midst of scandal and asterisks.


----------



## sealybobo

antiquity said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kraft didn't fight the fine or the loss of a first round draft pick because he was led to believe that by doing so Brady WOULDN'T be suspended. * Did you miss Kraft's anger at Roger Goodell when Goodell imposed the four game suspension?  He was livid!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well duh.....losing your #1 quarterback would cause anyone including Kraft to be livid.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that Brady didn't take the case to the Supreme Court because he'd been advised by council that more likely than not the High Court would rule that Goodell did have the power to impose any penalty he wanted.  It wouldn't have been a chance to clear his name because it wouldn't have been a judgement on whether or not he cheated...but rather a judgement on whether or not Goodell had ultimate power to impose whatever punishment he chose!  So Brady might still have faced a four game suspension and it might come during the playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I want is the statements from the ball boys on who directed them to deflate the footballs.....then we can get on with what really happened without speculation. Why is this information being covered up?
Click to expand...

Behind the scene Brady probably admitted to godell he was involved and godell gave him 4 games off. This deal was made before last year's Superbowl.

Now new England is laughing because they still haven't lost a game even without Brady. Truly impressive.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, don't get me wrong. I think he's probably the greatest coach since Lombardi. On the other hand, he isn't above stretching the rules in finding competitive advantages for his team. These incidents involving the Patriots are well known to all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.
> 
> Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!
> 
> The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except some coachs cheat to LOSE as is the case with the pete the cheat carrol.lol which is why I find him to be even more scum than Belicheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After so many Superbowl victories, you don't think the Pats threw that game the year they had a perfect record?  Oh yea right they went and lost to the NY Giants.  Sure they did.  You believe that?  HA!  Do you know what the odds were?  They made a killing on that Superbowl suckers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the ONLY difference between pro football and pro wrestling as i have said many times before in the past is that the outcome doesnt ALWAYS go the way they plan it and the way they want it to turn out to be. They wanted the cheats to go undefeated and WOULD  have gotten what they wanted if not for something they never counted on and nobody could have predicted.
> 
> That Giants receiver making a miracle one in a million catch on a 4th and 10 that  only gets caught pretty much that many times,a one in a million long shot..the NFL thought for sure thought things would go there way but he  spoiled their plans.
> 
> There was a game earlier in the year against the Ravens on a monday night game i remember seeing.The refs made a couple of critical cl bad calls against the Ravens that cost them the game.Some of the Raven players spoke the truth after that game saying the refs gave the pats that game cause the NFL wanted them to go undefeated.
> 
> Kudos for those Raven players coming out speaking the truth and unafraid of the punishment they probably got for doing that.I admire them for having the guts to speak the truth about the NFL.
> 
> Back then because the chargers were my favorite team back then,I was an AFC guy,i always rooted for the AFC team to win so I was bummed out the pats lost that game.I was bummed out because I wanted to see them go undefeated since I was not around at the time the dolphins had their undefeated season.
> 
> I would really like to see a team do that sometime in my lifetime but each year keeps slipping away. being an AFC guy the last 20 years,I actually rooted FOR the pats in their first five superbowls. It was not till deflategate that i realised they had been in one scandal after another going back years.
> 
> It doesnt take a genius to see Goodel has his head up Krafts ass they way they get off with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for for MUCH LESSER offenses.
> 
> some other owner had they defended bradys actions like that,would have lost ownership of the team. Like i said before,there was one former official who came out and said that rams/pats superbowl where the pats defenders were allowed to mug the rams recievers,was easily the worst officiated game he had ever seen in his life saying he had sen high school refs do 10 times a better job than those clowns did and as i said before,even Rams reciever Issac Bruce said  back then he had never been in a game before where the defenders were allowed to mug him like they did.
> 
> Lets see,the pats benefitted from the worst call in NFL playoff history the tuck rule in that raiders game allowing them to go the superbowl,then the refs do the worst officiating job ever in that superbowl-"and remember I was the happiest man alive back then the rams lost since they were in st louis.: they get away with scandal after scandal other teams get punished for,sure these superbowl and playoff games are not rigged and the pats dont get special treatment.
Click to expand...

Before I read the rest, it was a miracle that Seattle even got down to the red zone in the first place. You can't fix all that. Are there plays throughout the game that tell you pete was cheating? I'd love to watch the game with you.

Same way if you watched the 2005 pistons you'd see Chauncey billups threw the series with that ref donaghey

If anything at the time Seattle was mid field and time was running out. If Pete was cheating he had to think quick. And what if Wilson throws the touchdown? Wilson would have to be in on it and he wouldn't have gotten them inside the 10 in the first place.


----------



## Oldstyle

antiquity said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that the NFL totally FAILED to prove that Tom Brady or anyone else on the Patriots for that matter deflated balls to a lower than legal level!  It was why the lower court judge ruled in Brady's favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Colts something was amiss and the refs seem to agree when they were removing and replacing the Patriots balls during that game.
Click to expand...


You nailed it right on the head, Antiquity!  "According to the Colts coaching staff something was amiss..."and their "proof" that something was amiss was the ball that was intercepted by one of their defensive backs.  The interesting thing about THAT ball is how much it differed from all of the other 11 game balls!  THAT ball was substantially under inflated!  Not just a little but *substantially* under inflated.  So how is it that the ball the Colt's DB stated didn't feel any different to him when he made the interception...the ball that didn't stand out to the officials as they were rotating balls in and out of the game on a cold and rain soaked night... the ball that was in the hands of the Colt's coaching staff before it was brought to the officials at half time...how convenient is it that THAT ball was far more under deflated than any of the other balls!  So tell me who gains from having a severely under inflated ball turned into to officials?  Does it help the Colts to hurt the Patriots?  If I were the judge sitting listening to these allegations the first thing I'd want to know is who had custody of the ball and did anyone OTHER than the Patriots have the opportunity to deflate said ball!  Why was THAT question never asked by the sham investigation that MLB commissioned?


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.
> 
> Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!
> 
> The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!
> 
> 
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except some coachs cheat to LOSE as is the case with the pete the cheat carrol.lol which is why I find him to be even more scum than Belicheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After so many Superbowl victories, you don't think the Pats threw that game the year they had a perfect record?  Oh yea right they went and lost to the NY Giants.  Sure they did.  You believe that?  HA!  Do you know what the odds were?  They made a killing on that Superbowl suckers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the ONLY difference between pro football and pro wrestling as i have said many times before in the past is that the outcome doesnt ALWAYS go the way they plan it and the way they want it to turn out to be. They wanted the cheats to go undefeated and WOULD  have gotten what they wanted if not for something they never counted on and nobody could have predicted.
> 
> That Giants receiver making a miracle one in a million catch on a 4th and 10 that  only gets caught pretty much that many times,a one in a million long shot..the NFL thought for sure thought things would go there way but he  spoiled their plans.
> 
> There was a game earlier in the year against the Ravens on a monday night game i remember seeing.The refs made a couple of critical cl bad calls against the Ravens that cost them the game.Some of the Raven players spoke the truth after that game saying the refs gave the pats that game cause the NFL wanted them to go undefeated.
> 
> Kudos for those Raven players coming out speaking the truth and unafraid of the punishment they probably got for doing that.I admire them for having the guts to speak the truth about the NFL.
> 
> Back then because the chargers were my favorite team back then,I was an AFC guy,i always rooted for the AFC team to win so I was bummed out the pats lost that game.I was bummed out because I wanted to see them go undefeated since I was not around at the time the dolphins had their undefeated season.
> 
> I would really like to see a team do that sometime in my lifetime but each year keeps slipping away. being an AFC guy the last 20 years,I actually rooted FOR the pats in their first five superbowls. It was not till deflategate that i realised they had been in one scandal after another going back years.
> 
> It doesnt take a genius to see Goodel has his head up Krafts ass they way they get off with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for for MUCH LESSER offenses.
> 
> some other owner had they defended bradys actions like that,would have lost ownership of the team. Like i said before,there was one former official who came out and said that rams/pats superbowl where the pats defenders were allowed to mug the rams recievers,was easily the worst officiated game he had ever seen in his life saying he had sen high school refs do 10 times a better job than those clowns did and as i said before,even Rams reciever Issac Bruce said  back then he had never been in a game before where the defenders were allowed to mug him like they did.
> 
> Lets see,the pats benefitted from the worst call in NFL playoff history the tuck rule in that raiders game allowing them to go the superbowl,then the refs do the worst officiating job ever in that superbowl-"and remember I was the happiest man alive back then the rams lost since they were in st louis.: they get away with scandal after scandal other teams get punished for,sure these superbowl and playoff games are not rigged and the pats dont get special treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before I read the rest, it was a miracle that Seattle even got down to the red zone in the first place. You can't fix all that. Are there plays throughout the game that tell you pete was cheating? I'd love to watch the game with you.
> 
> Same way if you watched the 2005 pistons you'd see Chauncey billups threw the series with that ref donaghey
> 
> If anything at the time Seattle was mid field and time was running out. If Pete was cheating he had to think quick. And what if Wilson throws the touchdown? Wilson would have to be in on it and he wouldn't have gotten them inside the 10 in the first place.
Click to expand...


Fart Boy is an idiot who knows so little about football it's a laugh riot listening to him hold forth on the subject!

The play that Carroll called was because the Patriots brought in their heavy package on defense...playing the run in anticipation of Beastmode getting the ball...and that stacked receiver formation SHOULD have been a safe play to call.  The only reason it blew up in Carroll's face is that the Patriots defense happened to run that same play in practice that week...a play on which Malcolm Butler gave up a score.  When the Seahawks came to the line in that stack formation, Butler immediately recognized it as the play he'd gotten beaten on in practice and as the ball was snapped he was already jumping the route.  That isn't Pete Carroll throwing the game.  That's simply the Patriots being better prepared for a game time situation and taking advantage of it for a game winning interception!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that the NFL totally FAILED to prove that Tom Brady or anyone else on the Patriots for that matter deflated balls to a lower than legal level!  It was why the lower court judge ruled in Brady's favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Colts something was amiss and the refs seem to agree when they were removing and replacing the Patriots balls during that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You nailed it right on the head, Antiquity!  "According to the Colts coaching staff something was amiss..."and their "proof" that something was amiss was the ball that was intercepted by one of their defensive backs.  The interesting thing about THAT ball is how much it differed from all of the other 11 game balls!  THAT ball was substantially under inflated!  Not just a little but *substantially* under inflated.  So how is it that the ball the Colt's DB stated didn't feel any different to him when he made the interception...the ball that didn't stand out to the officials as they were rotating balls in and out of the game on a cold and rain soaked night... the ball that was in the hands of the Colt's coaching staff before it was brought to the officials at half time...how convenient is it that THAT ball was far more under deflated than any of the other balls!  So tell me who gains from having a severely under inflated ball turned into to officials?  Does it help the Colts to hurt the Patriots?  If I were the judge sitting listening to these allegations the first thing I'd want to know is who had custody of the ball and did anyone OTHER than the Patriots have the opportunity to deflate said ball!  Why was THAT question never asked by the sham investigation that MLB commissioned?
Click to expand...

Don't know if you are aware but Brady was complicit in this whole scheme to gain an unfair advantage over the rest of the league which resulted in him destroying evidence thereby getting suspended.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that the NFL totally FAILED to prove that Tom Brady or anyone else on the Patriots for that matter deflated balls to a lower than legal level!  It was why the lower court judge ruled in Brady's favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Colts something was amiss and the refs seem to agree when they were removing and replacing the Patriots balls during that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You nailed it right on the head, Antiquity!  "According to the Colts coaching staff something was amiss..."and their "proof" that something was amiss was the ball that was intercepted by one of their defensive backs.  The interesting thing about THAT ball is how much it differed from all of the other 11 game balls!  THAT ball was substantially under inflated!  Not just a little but *substantially* under inflated.  So how is it that the ball the Colt's DB stated didn't feel any different to him when he made the interception...the ball that didn't stand out to the officials as they were rotating balls in and out of the game on a cold and rain soaked night... the ball that was in the hands of the Colt's coaching staff before it was brought to the officials at half time...how convenient is it that THAT ball was far more under deflated than any of the other balls!  So tell me who gains from having a severely under inflated ball turned into to officials?  Does it help the Colts to hurt the Patriots?  If I were the judge sitting listening to these allegations the first thing I'd want to know is who had custody of the ball and did anyone OTHER than the Patriots have the opportunity to deflate said ball!  Why was THAT question never asked by the sham investigation that MLB commissioned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know if you are aware but Brady was complicit in this whole scheme to gain an unfair advantage over the rest of the league which resulted in him destroying evidence thereby getting suspended.
Click to expand...


And when was THAT ever proven?  The lower court judge laughed the NFL's "investigation" out of court!  It was THAT bad!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that the NFL totally FAILED to prove that Tom Brady or anyone else on the Patriots for that matter deflated balls to a lower than legal level!  It was why the lower court judge ruled in Brady's favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the Colts something was amiss and the refs seem to agree when they were removing and replacing the Patriots balls during that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You nailed it right on the head, Antiquity!  "According to the Colts coaching staff something was amiss..."and their "proof" that something was amiss was the ball that was intercepted by one of their defensive backs.  The interesting thing about THAT ball is how much it differed from all of the other 11 game balls!  THAT ball was substantially under inflated!  Not just a little but *substantially* under inflated.  So how is it that the ball the Colt's DB stated didn't feel any different to him when he made the interception...the ball that didn't stand out to the officials as they were rotating balls in and out of the game on a cold and rain soaked night... the ball that was in the hands of the Colt's coaching staff before it was brought to the officials at half time...how convenient is it that THAT ball was far more under deflated than any of the other balls!  So tell me who gains from having a severely under inflated ball turned into to officials?  Does it help the Colts to hurt the Patriots?  If I were the judge sitting listening to these allegations the first thing I'd want to know is who had custody of the ball and did anyone OTHER than the Patriots have the opportunity to deflate said ball!  Why was THAT question never asked by the sham investigation that MLB commissioned?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't know if you are aware but Brady was complicit in this whole scheme to gain an unfair advantage over the rest of the league which resulted in him destroying evidence thereby getting suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when was THAT ever proven?  The lower court judge laughed the NFL's "investigation" out of court!  It was THAT bad!
Click to expand...

OldfartStyle: "The* lower court judge laughed* the NFL's "investigation" out of court!"


The lower court judge was reversed.


----------



## Papageorgio

The court decision was about Goodell's right to suspend, not whether Brady was guilty. The Wells report did not have the evidence to say anything for positive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldstyle

Papageorgio said:


> The court decision was about Goodell's right to suspend, not whether Brady was guilty. The Wells report did not have the evidence to say anything for positive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court decision was about Goodell's right to suspend, not whether Brady was guilty. The Wells report did not have the evidence to say anything for positive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

OlsfartStyle: "And when was THAT ever proven? The lower court judge laughed the NFL's "investigation" out of court!"


The analysis provided by Papageorio spoke to your statement, pinhead.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> The court decision was about Goodell's right to suspend, not whether Brady was guilty. The Wells report did not have the evidence to say anything for positive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree and that had been my position  from jump street. The lower court exceeded it authority by addressing the investigation even though the lawyers for the NFL chose to introduce the facts which made up the decision to that court.


----------



## Papageorgio

The Pats have turned this suspension into a gift. Like Cassel, Jimmy G fits the Belichick. Brissett proved that Belichick could install a game plan in 3 days with a 3rd round pick rookie QB and win. 3-0 with Brady not taking a snap. When Brady takes over, four less games of abuse on his body and this will help him if they make a deep playoff run.

It also cements Belichick even more as an all time great coach. 

I hate Belichick, Brady and the Pats however I give them kudos.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court decision was about Goodell's right to suspend, not whether Brady was guilty. The Wells report did not have the evidence to say anything for positive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and that had been my position  from jump street. The lower court exceeded it authority by addressing the investigation even though the lawyers for the NFL chose to introduce the facts which made up the decision to that court.
Click to expand...


The lower court examined the validity of the NFL's case against Brady and the judge (even though it was in a venue chosen by the NFL not the Players Union!) scolded the NFL for the lack of proof they had.

All the higher court ruling established was that Roger Goodell had the legal right to impose whatever penalties he chose whether guilt had been proven or not!

So please stop with your nonsense about how Tom Brady was found guilty...because that never happened!  The fact of the matter is that when a court of law examined the facts...he was found to be not guilty.


----------



## Oldstyle

Papageorgio said:


> The Pats have turned this suspension into a gift. Like Cassel, Jimmy G fits the Belichick. Brissett proved that Belichick could install a game plan in 3 days with a 3rd round pick rookie QB and win. 3-0 with Brady not taking a snap. When Brady takes over, four less games of abuse on his body and this will help him if they make a deep playoff run.
> 
> It also cements Belichick even more as an all time great coach.
> 
> I hate Belichick, Brady and the Pats however I give them kudos.



And now the Patriots will have two valuable back up quarterbacks to dangle as trade bait should they want to do so.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats have turned this suspension into a gift. Like Cassel, Jimmy G fits the Belichick. Brissett proved that Belichick could install a game plan in 3 days with a 3rd round pick rookie QB and win. 3-0 with Brady not taking a snap. When Brady takes over, four less games of abuse on his body and this will help him if they make a deep playoff run.
> 
> It also cements Belichick even more as an all time great coach.
> 
> I hate Belichick, Brady and the Pats however I give them kudos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the Patriots will have two valuable back up quarterbacks to dangle as trade bait should they want to do so.
Click to expand...


I agree and I'm not sure either would be good outside the Pats system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court decision was about Goodell's right to suspend, not whether Brady was guilty. The Wells report did not have the evidence to say anything for positive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and that had been my position  from jump street. The lower court exceeded it authority by addressing the investigation even though the lawyers for the NFL chose to introduce the facts which made up the decision to that court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lower court examined the validity of the NFL's case against Brady and the judge (even though it was in a venue chosen by the NFL not the Players Union!) scolded the NFL for the lack of proof they had.
> 
> All the higher court ruling established was that Roger Goodell had the legal right to impose whatever penalties he chose whether guilt had been proven or not!
> 
> So please stop with your nonsense about how Tom Brady was found guilty...because that never happened!  The fact of the matter is that when a court of law examined the facts...he was found to be not guilty.
Click to expand...

Scolded ......you are a complete moron. I have tolerated your nonsense throughout the pendancy of the Brady issue. You have responded with your body measurements, your very personal relations with men and remarks about my mother.

Get lost loser.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats have turned this suspension into a gift. Like Cassel, Jimmy G fits the Belichick. Brissett proved that Belichick could install a game plan in 3 days with a 3rd round pick rookie QB and win. 3-0 with Brady not taking a snap. When Brady takes over, four less games of abuse on his body and this will help him if they make a deep playoff run.
> 
> It also cements Belichick even more as an all time great coach.
> 
> I hate Belichick, Brady and the Pats however I give them kudos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the Patriots will have two valuable back up quarterbacks to dangle as trade bait should they want to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree and I'm not sure either would be good outside the Pats system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I think they botrh would be very good inside and outsiede the Pats system.

They are both very competent and professional players who have talent and showed that during this season.


----------



## Oldstyle

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats have turned this suspension into a gift. Like Cassel, Jimmy G fits the Belichick. Brissett proved that Belichick could install a game plan in 3 days with a 3rd round pick rookie QB and win. 3-0 with Brady not taking a snap. When Brady takes over, four less games of abuse on his body and this will help him if they make a deep playoff run.
> 
> It also cements Belichick even more as an all time great coach.
> 
> I hate Belichick, Brady and the Pats however I give them kudos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now the Patriots will have two valuable back up quarterbacks to dangle as trade bait should they want to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree and I'm not sure either would be good outside the Pats system.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Ah...but will some other teams GM see the next Tom Brady in Jimmy G. and pony up a few first round draft picks?  If there's one thing I've learned over the years watching different sports franchises operate it's that there is ALWAYS someone out there who is just plain dumb as a rock!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court decision was about Goodell's right to suspend, not whether Brady was guilty. The Wells report did not have the evidence to say anything for positive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and that had been my position  from jump street. The lower court exceeded it authority by addressing the investigation even though the lawyers for the NFL chose to introduce the facts which made up the decision to that court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lower court examined the validity of the NFL's case against Brady and the judge (even though it was in a venue chosen by the NFL not the Players Union!) scolded the NFL for the lack of proof they had.
> 
> All the higher court ruling established was that Roger Goodell had the legal right to impose whatever penalties he chose whether guilt had been proven or not!
> 
> So please stop with your nonsense about how Tom Brady was found guilty...because that never happened!  The fact of the matter is that when a court of law examined the facts...he was found to be not guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scolded ......you are a complete moron. I have tolerated your nonsense throughout the pendancy of the Brady issue. You have responded with your body measurements, your very personal relations with men and remarks about my mother.
> 
> Get lost loser.
Click to expand...


Remarks about your mother?  Right...

Telling me to "get lost" I assume is your way of admitting that you really don't have a response to the fact that lower court DIDN'T find the NFL proved it's case against Tom Brady?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court decision was about Goodell's right to suspend, not whether Brady was guilty. The Wells report did not have the evidence to say anything for positive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and that had been my position  from jump street. The lower court exceeded it authority by addressing the investigation even though the lawyers for the NFL chose to introduce the facts which made up the decision to that court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lower court examined the validity of the NFL's case against Brady and the judge (even though it was in a venue chosen by the NFL not the Players Union!) scolded the NFL for the lack of proof they had.
> 
> All the higher court ruling established was that Roger Goodell had the legal right to impose whatever penalties he chose whether guilt had been proven or not!
> 
> So please stop with your nonsense about how Tom Brady was found guilty...because that never happened!  The fact of the matter is that when a court of law examined the facts...he was found to be not guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scolded ......you are a complete moron. I have tolerated your nonsense throughout the pendancy of the Brady issue. You have responded with your body measurements, your very personal relations with men and remarks about my mother.
> 
> Get lost loser.
Click to expand...


----------



## BuckToothMoron

sealybobo said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither team can win the division, so they are left with one of two Wild Card spots. So an 0-2 start will effectively end the season for one of these teams.
> 
> Jets are favored in Buffalo however Ryan Fitzpatrick is 1-9 against Rex Ryan aand the
> 
> The Jets need to win or they go 0-6. The next four games are @ KC, then home against Seattle, the on the road to Pittsburgh and then Arizona.
> 
> The Bills are not in a better spot, the team seems to be a Rex Ryan team, in that they devolve every year. They could go 0-4 if they don't win, they host Arizona next week and the next week head to New England.
> 
> So am I right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AFC is a tough place to get a Wildcard spot because three teams in the AFC North with Cincinnati, Pittsburgh, and Baltimore will likely produce both Wildcards. So for either the Jets or Buffalo it will be a season long uphill climb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only see Denver, new England, green bay, detroit or seattle winning it all. Everyone else just want to play in the Superbowl.
Click to expand...


Really, Detroit and not Carolina, and no Pittsburgh.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stretching the rules is what every coaching staff should be doing.  This nonsense about "Deflategate" was ridiculous.  You had 12 game balls and the only one that was deflated more than a slight amount (which would have been expected given the weather conditions) was the ball that the Colts had in THEIR possession and turned over to the officials at half time.  Explain how that ONE ball was so much softer when none of the officials switching balls in and out of the game noticed anything different and even the Colts player who intercepted the Brady pass that GOT the Colt's their "deflated" ball said he didn't notice anything different about it either!  I'm inclined to believe the Colts are the ones who deflated THAT ball after they had it in their possession.  Having one ball that much more deflated than the others wouldn't be an advantage in a cold, wet game where the balls were being rotated in and out of the game to try and keep them dry...it would actually be a disadvantage because Brady back in the shotgun wouldn't have a clue what ball he was getting until it was snapped back to him.
> 
> Unless you're a complete moron all you have to do is look at what Tom Brady did AFTER half time with other balls to realize that the so called "advantage" was nothing more than hype!  That deflated ball cost the Patriots a first round draft choice, a million dollar fine and the loss of their franchise quarterback for a quarter of the season...all for something that the NFL league office didn't come CLOSE to proving!
> 
> The fact that the Patriots are probably going to come out of that four game suspension with at least a 3 - 1 record and possibly a 4 - 0 record shows me that Karma DOES exist!
> 
> 
> 
> Brady didn't need to cheat no. But he did anyways.
> 
> It's true if you ain't cheating you ain't trying but when you get caught you get suspended 4 games
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except some coachs cheat to LOSE as is the case with the pete the cheat carrol.lol which is why I find him to be even more scum than Belicheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After so many Superbowl victories, you don't think the Pats threw that game the year they had a perfect record?  Oh yea right they went and lost to the NY Giants.  Sure they did.  You believe that?  HA!  Do you know what the odds were?  They made a killing on that Superbowl suckers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the ONLY difference between pro football and pro wrestling as i have said many times before in the past is that the outcome doesnt ALWAYS go the way they plan it and the way they want it to turn out to be. They wanted the cheats to go undefeated and WOULD  have gotten what they wanted if not for something they never counted on and nobody could have predicted.
> 
> That Giants receiver making a miracle one in a million catch on a 4th and 10 that  only gets caught pretty much that many times,a one in a million long shot..the NFL thought for sure thought things would go there way but he  spoiled their plans.
> 
> There was a game earlier in the year against the Ravens on a monday night game i remember seeing.The refs made a couple of critical cl bad calls against the Ravens that cost them the game.Some of the Raven players spoke the truth after that game saying the refs gave the pats that game cause the NFL wanted them to go undefeated.
> 
> Kudos for those Raven players coming out speaking the truth and unafraid of the punishment they probably got for doing that.I admire them for having the guts to speak the truth about the NFL.
> 
> Back then because the chargers were my favorite team back then,I was an AFC guy,i always rooted for the AFC team to win so I was bummed out the pats lost that game.I was bummed out because I wanted to see them go undefeated since I was not around at the time the dolphins had their undefeated season.
> 
> I would really like to see a team do that sometime in my lifetime but each year keeps slipping away. being an AFC guy the last 20 years,I actually rooted FOR the pats in their first five superbowls. It was not till deflategate that i realised they had been in one scandal after another going back years.
> 
> It doesnt take a genius to see Goodel has his head up Krafts ass they way they get off with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for for MUCH LESSER offenses.
> 
> some other owner had they defended bradys actions like that,would have lost ownership of the team. Like i said before,there was one former official who came out and said that rams/pats superbowl where the pats defenders were allowed to mug the rams recievers,was easily the worst officiated game he had ever seen in his life saying he had sen high school refs do 10 times a better job than those clowns did and as i said before,even Rams reciever Issac Bruce said  back then he had never been in a game before where the defenders were allowed to mug him like they did.
> 
> Lets see,the pats benefitted from the worst call in NFL playoff history the tuck rule in that raiders game allowing them to go the superbowl,then the refs do the worst officiating job ever in that superbowl-"and remember I was the happiest man alive back then the rams lost since they were in st louis.: they get away with scandal after scandal other teams get punished for,sure these superbowl and playoff games are not rigged and the pats dont get special treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Before I read the rest, it was a miracle that Seattle even got down to the red zone in the first place. You can't fix all that. Are there plays throughout the game that tell you pete was cheating? I'd love to watch the game with you.
> 
> Same way if you watched the 2005 pistons you'd see Chauncey billups threw the series with that ref donaghey
> 
> If anything at the time Seattle was mid field and time was running out. If Pete was cheating he had to think quick. And what if Wilson throws the touchdown? Wilson would have to be in on it and he wouldn't have gotten them inside the 10 in the first place.
Click to expand...


Yep there were other instances as well that it was obvious he was throwing the game .when they got to a score of over two touchdowns he stopped blitzing and went into the prevent from winning defense,you got the lead against them,you need to keep pouring it on with blitzes,he stopped. He never stopped blitzing like that in the superbowl against the donkeys.

I already addressed that part how wilson wasnt neccessarily involved,you did not read it,.that is not my fault you chose not to. oh and carrol never dreamed that baldwin would make that miracle catch,he obviously got worried when that happened.he obviously had a plan in place if he DID make the miracle catch though.


the next day at work I had many co workers say they agreed,they thought the same thing while watching it that he threw the game.again as i proved,the facts show that bill callahan threw the raiders game against the bucs so his friend john gruden could win since he hated al davis and many of the raider players.jerry rice,tim brown and the raiders players are correct in that.so since it is so obvious that callahan threw the raiders game so his friend john gruden could win the superbowl,it would be pretty naive and ignorant to think carrol didnt do the same thing.

as you can see from this link from this other site,many around the country agree with me as well on pete the cheat.


Did the Seahawks throw the Superbowl?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

show this post to old fart style alex and tell what his reply is.I am sure it will be some kind of usual one liner.lol

the ONLY difference between pro football and pro wrestling as i have said many times before in the past is that the outcome doesnt ALWAYS go the way they plan it and the way they want it to turn out to be. They wanted the cheats to go undefeated and WOULD have gotten what they wanted if not for something they never counted on and nobody could have predicted.

That Giants receiver making a miracle one in a million catch on a 4th and 10 that only gets caught pretty much that many times,a one in a million long shot..the NFL thought for sure thought things would go there way but he spoiled their plans.

There was a game earlier in the year against the Ravens on a monday night game i remember seeing.The refs made a couple of critical cl bad calls against the Ravens that cost them the game.Some of the Raven players spoke the truth after that game saying the refs gave the pats that game cause the NFL wanted them to go undefeated.

Kudos for those Raven players coming out speaking the truth and unafraid of the punishment they probably got for doing that.I admire them for having the guts to speak the truth about the NFL.

Back then because the chargers were my favorite team back then,I was an AFC guy,i always rooted for the AFC team to win so I was bummed out the pats lost that game.I was bummed out because I wanted to see them go undefeated since I was not around at the time the dolphins had their undefeated season.

I would really like to see a team do that sometime in my lifetime but each year keeps slipping away. being an AFC guy the last 20 years,I actually rooted FOR the pats in their first five superbowls. It was not till deflategate that i realised they had been in one scandal after another going back years.

It doesnt take a genius to see Goodel has his head up Krafts ass they way they get off with scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for for MUCH LESSER offenses.

some other owner had they defended bradys actions like that,would have lost ownership of the team. Like i said before,there was one former official who came out and said that rams/pats superbowl where the pats defenders were allowed to mug the rams recievers,was easily the worst officiated game he had ever seen in his life saying he had sen high school refs do 10 times a better job than those clowns did and as i said before,even Rams reciever Issac Bruce said back then he had never been in a game before where the defenders were allowed to mug him like they did.

Lets see,the pats benefitted from the worst call in NFL playoff history the tuck rule in that raiders game allowing them to go the superbowl,then the refs do the worst officiating job ever in that superbowl-"and remember I was the happiest man alive back then the rams lost since they were in st louis.: they get away with scandal after scandal other teams get punished for,sure these superbowl and playoff games are not rigged and the pats dont get special treatment.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court decision was about Goodell's right to suspend, not whether Brady was guilty. The Wells report did not have the evidence to say anything for positive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and that had been my position  from jump street. The lower court exceeded it authority by addressing the investigation even though the lawyers for the NFL chose to introduce the facts which made up the decision to that court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lower court examined the validity of the NFL's case against Brady and the judge (even though it was in a venue chosen by the NFL not the Players Union!) scolded the NFL for the lack of proof they had.
> 
> All the higher court ruling established was that Roger Goodell had the legal right to impose whatever penalties he chose whether guilt had been proven or not!
> 
> So please stop with your nonsense about how Tom Brady was found guilty...because that never happened!  The fact of the matter is that when a court of law examined the facts...he was found to be not guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scolded ......you are a complete moron. I have tolerated your nonsense throughout the pendancy of the Brady issue. You have responded with your body measurements, your very personal relations with men and remarks about my mother.
> 
> Get lost loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remarks about your mother?  Right...
> 
> Telling me to "get lost" I assume is your way of admitting that you really don't have a response to the fact that lower court DIDN'T find the NFL proved it's case against Tom Brady?
Click to expand...

It was beyond the  lower court's authority to "find the NFL proved its case against Tom Brady". Yep you cried until someone came to your rescue when I called you on it.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> The court decision was about Goodell's right to suspend, not whether Brady was guilty. The Wells report did not have the evidence to say anything for positive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The standard is Preponderance of the Evidence nothing more stringent like Beyond a Shadow of a Doubt, clearly the NFL met their burden.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court decision was about Goodell's right to suspend, not whether Brady was guilty. The Wells report did not have the evidence to say anything for positive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and that had been my position  from jump street. The lower court exceeded it authority by addressing the investigation even though the lawyers for the NFL chose to introduce the facts which made up the decision to that court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lower court examined the validity of the NFL's case against Brady and the judge (even though it was in a venue chosen by the NFL not the Players Union!) scolded the NFL for the lack of proof they had.
> 
> All the higher court ruling established was that Roger Goodell had the legal right to impose whatever penalties he chose whether guilt had been proven or not!
> 
> So please stop with your nonsense about how Tom Brady was found guilty...because that never happened!  The fact of the matter is that when a court of law examined the facts...he was found to be not guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scolded ......you are a complete moron. I have tolerated your nonsense throughout the pendancy of the Brady issue. You have responded with your body measurements, your very personal relations with men and remarks about my mother.
> 
> Get lost loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remarks about your mother?  Right...
> 
> Telling me to "get lost" I assume is your way of admitting that you really don't have a response to the fact that lower court DIDN'T find the NFL proved it's case against Tom Brady?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was beyond the  lower court's authority to "find the NFL proved its case against Tom Brady". Yep you cried until someone came to your rescue when I called you on it.
Click to expand...



as I said earlier before and I never thought about this till this weekend,Isnt it funny how kraft is has had only TWO coachs since be became owner,pete the cheat and BeliCHEAT? Kraft obviously is only attracted to criminals which these two both are. I cant believe i just thought of that how the only two coachs he has ever had both very much lack character and are criminals.lol


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree and that had been my position  from jump street. The lower court exceeded it authority by addressing the investigation even though the lawyers for the NFL chose to introduce the facts which made up the decision to that court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lower court examined the validity of the NFL's case against Brady and the judge (even though it was in a venue chosen by the NFL not the Players Union!) scolded the NFL for the lack of proof they had.
> 
> All the higher court ruling established was that Roger Goodell had the legal right to impose whatever penalties he chose whether guilt had been proven or not!
> 
> So please stop with your nonsense about how Tom Brady was found guilty...because that never happened!  The fact of the matter is that when a court of law examined the facts...he was found to be not guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Scolded ......you are a complete moron. I have tolerated your nonsense throughout the pendancy of the Brady issue. You have responded with your body measurements, your very personal relations with men and remarks about my mother.
> 
> Get lost loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remarks about your mother?  Right...
> 
> Telling me to "get lost" I assume is your way of admitting that you really don't have a response to the fact that lower court DIDN'T find the NFL proved it's case against Tom Brady?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was beyond the  lower court's authority to "find the NFL proved its case against Tom Brady". Yep you cried until someone came to your rescue when I called you on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as I said earlier before and I never thought about this till this weekend,Isnt it funny how kraft is has had only TWO coachs sicne be became owner,pete the cheat and BeliCHEAT? Kraft obviously is only attracted to criminals which these two both are. I cant believe i just thought of that how the only two coachs he has ever had both very much lack character and are criminals who do very fishy stuff.
Click to expand...

 

Karft is a crooked bastard, his wife was sick, then dies and the next thing you know Krapt has some bimbo hanging on his arm.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lower court examined the validity of the NFL's case against Brady and the judge (even though it was in a venue chosen by the NFL not the Players Union!) scolded the NFL for the lack of proof they had.
> 
> All the higher court ruling established was that Roger Goodell had the legal right to impose whatever penalties he chose whether guilt had been proven or not!
> 
> So please stop with your nonsense about how Tom Brady was found guilty...because that never happened!  The fact of the matter is that when a court of law examined the facts...he was found to be not guilty.
> 
> 
> 
> Scolded ......you are a complete moron. I have tolerated your nonsense throughout the pendancy of the Brady issue. You have responded with your body measurements, your very personal relations with men and remarks about my mother.
> 
> Get lost loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remarks about your mother?  Right...
> 
> Telling me to "get lost" I assume is your way of admitting that you really don't have a response to the fact that lower court DIDN'T find the NFL proved it's case against Tom Brady?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was beyond the  lower court's authority to "find the NFL proved its case against Tom Brady". Yep you cried until someone came to your rescue when I called you on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as I said earlier before and I never thought about this till this weekend,Isnt it funny how kraft is has had only TWO coachs sicne be became owner,pete the cheat and BeliCHEAT? Kraft obviously is only attracted to criminals which these two both are. I cant believe i just thought of that how the only two coachs he has ever had both very much lack character and are criminals who do very fishy stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Karft is a crooked bastard, his wife was sick, then dies and the next thing you know Krapt has some bimbo hanging on his arm.
Click to expand...


Yeah he is as much a criminal as that evil bitch georgia frontiere who  had her husband murdered  so she could move the Rams to st louis. Kraft will someday be lined up next to her burning in hell. she is burning in it right now as we speak,just waiting for him to come join her some day in the future.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court decision was about Goodell's right to suspend, not whether Brady was guilty. The Wells report did not have the evidence to say anything for positive.
> 
> 
> 
> The standard is Preponderance of the Evidence nothing more stringent like Beyond a Shadow of a Doubt, clearly the NFL met their burden.
Click to expand...


They didn't have to meet any burden. Goodell is judge, jury and executioner. Goodell wanted to do what he wanted and let all the players know he has the power, he does.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court decision was about Goodell's right to suspend, not whether Brady was guilty. The Wells report did not have the evidence to say anything for positive.
> 
> 
> 
> The standard is Preponderance of the Evidence nothing more stringent like Beyond a Shadow of a Doubt, clearly the NFL met their burden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't have to meet any burden. Goodell is judge, jury and executioner. Goodell wanted to do what he wanted and let all the players know he has the power, he does.
Click to expand...

Of course they had to meet their burden, the court examined whether Goodell abused or acted outside the scope of the authority granted by the terms of the contract.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court decision was about Goodell's right to suspend, not whether Brady was guilty. The Wells report did not have the evidence to say anything for positive.
> 
> 
> 
> The standard is Preponderance of the Evidence nothing more stringent like Beyond a Shadow of a Doubt, clearly the NFL met their burden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't have to meet any burden. Goodell is judge, jury and executioner. Goodell wanted to do what he wanted and let all the players know he has the power, he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they had to meet their burden, the court examined whether Goodell abused or acted outside the scope of the authority granted by the terms of the contract.
Click to expand...


The contract gives him a very board range. It has to be what is the best interest of football. The Well's report, said probably, however Belichick didn't have knowledge. My big issue is the NFL and Goodell are not consistent in the rule regarding tampering with equipment and the punishment. 

That all said, the Pats look like they have reaped the benefits of the punishment. Which really ticks me off.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court decision was about Goodell's right to suspend, not whether Brady was guilty. The Wells report did not have the evidence to say anything for positive.
> 
> 
> 
> The standard is Preponderance of the Evidence nothing more stringent like Beyond a Shadow of a Doubt, clearly the NFL met their burden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't have to meet any burden. Goodell is judge, jury and executioner. Goodell wanted to do what he wanted and let all the players know he has the power, he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they had to meet their burden, the court examined whether Goodell abused or acted outside the scope of the authority granted by the terms of the contract.
Click to expand...


you are making way too much sense for old fart style or pooper to comprehend.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court decision was about Goodell's right to suspend, not whether Brady was guilty. The Wells report did not have the evidence to say anything for positive.
> 
> 
> 
> The standard is Preponderance of the Evidence nothing more stringent like Beyond a Shadow of a Doubt, clearly the NFL met their burden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't have to meet any burden. Goodell is judge, jury and executioner. Goodell wanted to do what he wanted and let all the players know he has the power, he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they had to meet their burden, the court examined whether Goodell abused or acted outside the scope of the authority granted by the terms of the contract.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The contract gives him a very board range. It has to be what is the best interest of football. The Well's report, said probably, however Belichick didn't have knowledge. My big issue is the NFL and Goodell are not consistent in the rule regarding tampering with equipment and the punishment.
> 
> That all said, the Pats look like they have reaped the benefits of the punishment. Which really ticks me off.
Click to expand...

The NFL has been investigated, digested and regurgitated regarding this issue. The judiciary ruled in their favor. The Patriots are still out 1 million dollars and a 1st and 4th round draft pick.  Brady has been out  4 games.

That is more than enough they once again have shown themselves to be cheaters. 

Now is the time for a new beginning

Those who crow at the success of this franchise without taking their cheating into account miss the entire point of fair competition. They can have as many Ws as they can garner it is meaningless for true fans of the sport.


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court decision was about Goodell's right to suspend, not whether Brady was guilty. The Wells report did not have the evidence to say anything for positive.
> 
> 
> 
> The standard is Preponderance of the Evidence nothing more stringent like Beyond a Shadow of a Doubt, clearly the NFL met their burden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't have to meet any burden. Goodell is judge, jury and executioner. Goodell wanted to do what he wanted and let all the players know he has the power, he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they had to meet their burden, the court examined whether Goodell abused or acted outside the scope of the authority granted by the terms of the contract.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The contract gives him a very board range. It has to be what is the best interest of football. The Well's report, said probably, however Belichick didn't have knowledge. My big issue is the NFL and Goodell are not consistent in the rule regarding tampering with equipment and the punishment.
> 
> That all said, the Pats look like they have reaped the benefits of the punishment. Which really ticks me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NFL has been investigated, digested and regurgitated regarding this issue. The judiciary ruled in their favor. The Patriots are still out 1 million dollars and a 1st and 4th round draft pick.  Brady has been out  4 games.
> 
> That is more than enough they once again have shown themselves to be cheaters.
> 
> Now is the time for a new beginning
> 
> Those who crow at the success of this franchise without taking their cheating into account miss the entire point of fair competition. They can have as many Ws as they can garner it is meaningless for true fans of the sport.
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex.

Unkotare said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The standard is Preponderance of the Evidence nothing more stringent like Beyond a Shadow of a Doubt, clearly the NFL met their burden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't have to meet any burden. Goodell is judge, jury and executioner. Goodell wanted to do what he wanted and let all the players know he has the power, he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they had to meet their burden, the court examined whether Goodell abused or acted outside the scope of the authority granted by the terms of the contract.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The contract gives him a very board range. It has to be what is the best interest of football. The Well's report, said probably, however Belichick didn't have knowledge. My big issue is the NFL and Goodell are not consistent in the rule regarding tampering with equipment and the punishment.
> 
> That all said, the Pats look like they have reaped the benefits of the punishment. Which really ticks me off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The NFL has been investigated, digested and regurgitated regarding this issue. The judiciary ruled in their favor. The Patriots are still out 1 million dollars and a 1st and 4th round draft pick.  Brady has been out  4 games.
> 
> That is more than enough they once again have shown themselves to be cheaters.
> 
> Now is the time for a new beginning
> 
> Those who crow at the success of this franchise without taking their cheating into account miss the entire point of fair competition. They can have as many Ws as they can garner it is meaningless for true fans of the sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Unkotare



"translated as dripping poop. This word is used to describe a pornographic genre commonly known as Scat."


Back at you Scat.


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> ....
> 
> That is more than enough they once again have shown themselves to be cheaters.
> 
> Now is the time for a new beginning
> 
> Those who crow at the success of this franchise without taking their cheating into account miss the entire point of fair competition. They can have as many Ws as they can garner it is meaningless for true fans of the sport.


----------



## Alex.

Unkotare said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> That is more than enough they once again have shown themselves to be cheaters.
> 
> Now is the time for a new beginning
> 
> Those who crow at the success of this franchise without taking their cheating into account miss the entire point of fair competition. They can have as many Ws as they can garner it is meaningless for true fans of the sport.
Click to expand...


^^^^^^


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court decision was about Goodell's right to suspend, not whether Brady was guilty. The Wells report did not have the evidence to say anything for positive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The standard is Preponderance of the Evidence nothing more stringent like Beyond a Shadow of a Doubt, clearly the NFL met their burden.
Click to expand...


The truth of the matter is that even in the court venue that the NFL chose to hear the case against Tom Brady...a court that the NFL felt would be sympathetic to their case against Brady...THAT judge listened to the "evidence" that the NFL had gathered against Brady and asked incredulously..."Is that all you've got?"  Quite obviously the NFL didn't meet their burden of proof!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court decision was about Goodell's right to suspend, not whether Brady was guilty. The Wells report did not have the evidence to say anything for positive.
> 
> 
> 
> The standard is Preponderance of the Evidence nothing more stringent like Beyond a Shadow of a Doubt, clearly the NFL met their burden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They didn't have to meet any burden. Goodell is judge, jury and executioner. Goodell wanted to do what he wanted and let all the players know he has the power, he does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they had to meet their burden, the court examined whether Goodell abused or acted outside the scope of the authority granted by the terms of the contract.
Click to expand...


You're not a very intelligent fellow, Phallics!  You can't seem to get it through your head that there is a difference between a court finding insufficient evidence against Tom Brady to warrant a suspension...which the lower court did...and a court finding that the Commissioner of the NFL by virtue of the CBA can apply any punishment he feels like to a player without having to "prove" anything!  Papa grasps that concept...why is it so hard for you to?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lower court examined the validity of the NFL's case against Brady and the judge (even though it was in a venue chosen by the NFL not the Players Union!) scolded the NFL for the lack of proof they had.
> 
> All the higher court ruling established was that Roger Goodell had the legal right to impose whatever penalties he chose whether guilt had been proven or not!
> 
> So please stop with your nonsense about how Tom Brady was found guilty...because that never happened!  The fact of the matter is that when a court of law examined the facts...he was found to be not guilty.
> 
> 
> 
> Scolded ......you are a complete moron. I have tolerated your nonsense throughout the pendancy of the Brady issue. You have responded with your body measurements, your very personal relations with men and remarks about my mother.
> 
> Get lost loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remarks about your mother?  Right...
> 
> Telling me to "get lost" I assume is your way of admitting that you really don't have a response to the fact that lower court DIDN'T find the NFL proved it's case against Tom Brady?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was beyond the  lower court's authority to "find the NFL proved its case against Tom Brady". Yep you cried until someone came to your rescue when I called you on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as I said earlier before and I never thought about this till this weekend,Isnt it funny how kraft is has had only TWO coachs sicne be became owner,pete the cheat and BeliCHEAT? Kraft obviously is only attracted to criminals which these two both are. I cant believe i just thought of that how the only two coachs he has ever had both very much lack character and are criminals who do very fishy stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Karft is a crooked bastard, his wife was sick, then dies and the next thing you know Krapt has some bimbo hanging on his arm.
Click to expand...



Because as we all know...it's illegal to be married to a woman that you love dearly for 48 years...have her tragically pass away from cancer...and then a year later meet and fall in love with someone new!  You take obsession to a whole new level!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court decision was about Goodell's right to suspend, not whether Brady was guilty. The Wells report did not have the evidence to say anything for positive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The standard is Preponderance of the Evidence nothing more stringent like Beyond a Shadow of a Doubt, clearly the NFL met their burden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is that even in the court venue that the NFL chose to hear the case against Tom Brady...a court that the NFL felt would be sympathetic to their case against Brady...THAT judge listened to the "evidence" that the NFL had gathered against Brady and asked incredulously..."Is that all you've got?"  Quite obviously the NFL didn't meet their burden of proof!
Click to expand...

The "court" could ask anything they want, however, they are guided by the rules and could not make any determination on those facts as we saw when they were reversed.

You level of butthurt and crying cannot change what has occurred....Brady is still suspended and will always be known as a super bowl winner who needed to lie and cheat and have someone take care of his balls in order to gain an unfair advantage.

There is a rule where I coach and that is no talk of the Patriots or Brady during practice and games. Too much of a negative role model and too much of a distraction,   that is what the parents wanted.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scolded ......you are a complete moron. I have tolerated your nonsense throughout the pendancy of the Brady issue. You have responded with your body measurements, your very personal relations with men and remarks about my mother.
> 
> Get lost loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks about your mother?  Right...
> 
> Telling me to "get lost" I assume is your way of admitting that you really don't have a response to the fact that lower court DIDN'T find the NFL proved it's case against Tom Brady?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was beyond the  lower court's authority to "find the NFL proved its case against Tom Brady". Yep you cried until someone came to your rescue when I called you on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as I said earlier before and I never thought about this till this weekend,Isnt it funny how kraft is has had only TWO coachs sicne be became owner,pete the cheat and BeliCHEAT? Kraft obviously is only attracted to criminals which these two both are. I cant believe i just thought of that how the only two coachs he has ever had both very much lack character and are criminals who do very fishy stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Karft is a crooked bastard, his wife was sick, then dies and the next thing you know Krapt has some bimbo hanging on his arm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because as we all know...it's illegal to be married to a woman that you love dearly for 48 years...have her tragically pass away from cancer...and then a year later meet and fall in love with someone new!  You take obsession to a whole new level!
Click to expand...



Now you are in the head of Krapt.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The court decision was about Goodell's right to suspend, not whether Brady was guilty. The Wells report did not have the evidence to say anything for positive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The standard is Preponderance of the Evidence nothing more stringent like Beyond a Shadow of a Doubt, clearly the NFL met their burden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The truth of the matter is that even in the court venue that the NFL chose to hear the case against Tom Brady...a court that the NFL felt would be sympathetic to their case against Brady...THAT judge listened to the "evidence" that the NFL had gathered against Brady and asked incredulously..."Is that all you've got?"  Quite obviously the NFL didn't meet their burden of proof!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The "court" could ask anything they want, however, they are guided by the rules and could not make any determination on those facts as we saw when they were reversed.
> 
> You level of butthurt and crying cannot change what has occurred....Brady is still suspended and will always be known as a super bowl winner who needed to lie and cheat and have someone take care of his balls in order to gain an unfair advantage.
> 
> There is a rule where I coach and that is no talk of the Patriots or Brady during practice and games. Too much of a negative role model and too much of a distraction,   that is what the parents wanted.
Click to expand...


Yeah, only to the whiny little losers like yourself who's teams couldn't beat Brady on the field!

I'm SURE the parents of your kid's don't want any talk about the Patriots...a team that is literally the role model for how you SHOULD run a franchise in the NFL...or about Tom Brady...a player who IS the poster child for what you can achieve through hard work and determination no matter what round of the draft you're selected in!  I'm guessing they don't bring up the Patriots or Tom Brady because it makes you foam at the mouth and start babbling about men's genitals!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remarks about your mother?  Right...
> 
> Telling me to "get lost" I assume is your way of admitting that you really don't have a response to the fact that lower court DIDN'T find the NFL proved it's case against Tom Brady?
> 
> 
> 
> It was beyond the  lower court's authority to "find the NFL proved its case against Tom Brady". Yep you cried until someone came to your rescue when I called you on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> as I said earlier before and I never thought about this till this weekend,Isnt it funny how kraft is has had only TWO coachs sicne be became owner,pete the cheat and BeliCHEAT? Kraft obviously is only attracted to criminals which these two both are. I cant believe i just thought of that how the only two coachs he has ever had both very much lack character and are criminals who do very fishy stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Karft is a crooked bastard, his wife was sick, then dies and the next thing you know Krapt has some bimbo hanging on his arm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because as we all know...it's illegal to be married to a woman that you love dearly for 48 years...have her tragically pass away from cancer...and then a year later meet and fall in love with someone new!  You take obsession to a whole new level!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are in the head of Krapt.
Click to expand...


You attempt to accuse him of cheating on his dying wife...but I'm "in the head" of Kraft for simply pointing out that he had a long and loving marriage to his first wife and was heartbroken when she was taken with cancer?  Your Patriot's hatred knows no bounds...does it?


----------



## Oldstyle

And just so you know, Phallics?  It's hard to be "butt hurt" when the Patriots are not only undefeated at 3-0 but the absence of Tom Brady has let them develop both their 2nd and their 3rd string quarterbacks to the point where they are now both valuable trade commodities!  I think that the TRULY butt hurt person in this string is yourself because all the bad things you were counting on hitting the Patriots this season have thus far not materialized!  I'd say that Fart Boy was butt hurt as well but at this point I've realized that he's too stupid to even figure out that it isn't going well for you Patriot's haters!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> And just so you know, Phallics?  It's hard to be "butt hurt" when the Patriots are not only undefeated at 3-0 but the absence of Tom Brady has let them develop both their 2nd and their 3rd string quarterbacks to the point where they are now both valuable trade commodities!  I think that the TRULY butt hurt person in this string is yourself because all the bad things you were counting on hitting the Patriots this season have thus far not materialized!  I'd say that Fart Boy was butt hurt as well but at this point I've realized that he's too stupid to even figure out that it isn't going well for you Patriot's haters!



OldfartStyle: "It's hard to be "butt hurt" when the Patriots are not only undefeated at 3-0"

Thank you  for proving my point that you derive your self esteem and happiness on how well other men perform. Clearly you are nothing without a Patriot  win or Jack Nicholson's joint in your mouth.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was beyond the  lower court's authority to "find the NFL proved its case against Tom Brady". Yep you cried until someone came to your rescue when I called you on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I said earlier before and I never thought about this till this weekend,Isnt it funny how kraft is has had only TWO coachs sicne be became owner,pete the cheat and BeliCHEAT? Kraft obviously is only attracted to criminals which these two both are. I cant believe i just thought of that how the only two coachs he has ever had both very much lack character and are criminals who do very fishy stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Karft is a crooked bastard, his wife was sick, then dies and the next thing you know Krapt has some bimbo hanging on his arm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because as we all know...it's illegal to be married to a woman that you love dearly for 48 years...have her tragically pass away from cancer...and then a year later meet and fall in love with someone new!  You take obsession to a whole new level!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are in the head of Krapt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You attempt to accuse him of cheating on his dying wife...but I'm "in the head" of Kraft for simply pointing out that he had a long and loving marriage to his first wife and was heartbroken when she was taken with cancer?  Your Patriot's hatred knows no bounds...does it?
Click to expand...


I am stating facts no more no less. How you choose to read into what I am stating is on you. Now go and clean out some  golf shoes and make me a sammie.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## Alex.

Unkotare said:


>





Urban Dictionary: Unkotare

Better get back to the hospital Poo Man, they be looking for you. Not only have you been smearing train cars with your crap you been smearing in  this thread as well.............


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just so you know, Phallics?  It's hard to be "butt hurt" when the Patriots are not only undefeated at 3-0 but the absence of Tom Brady has let them develop both their 2nd and their 3rd string quarterbacks to the point where they are now both valuable trade commodities!  I think that the TRULY butt hurt person in this string is yourself because all the bad things you were counting on hitting the Patriots this season have thus far not materialized!  I'd say that Fart Boy was butt hurt as well but at this point I've realized that he's too stupid to even figure out that it isn't going well for you Patriot's haters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle: "It's hard to be "butt hurt" when the Patriots are not only undefeated at 3-0"
> 
> Thank you  for proving my point that you derive your self esteem and happiness on how well other men perform. Clearly you are nothing without a Patriot  win or Jack Nicholson's joint in your mouth.
Click to expand...


And right back to talking about men's genitals!  You're as predictable as sunrise and sunset, Phallics!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just so you know, Phallics?  It's hard to be "butt hurt" when the Patriots are not only undefeated at 3-0 but the absence of Tom Brady has let them develop both their 2nd and their 3rd string quarterbacks to the point where they are now both valuable trade commodities!  I think that the TRULY butt hurt person in this string is yourself because all the bad things you were counting on hitting the Patriots this season have thus far not materialized!  I'd say that Fart Boy was butt hurt as well but at this point I've realized that he's too stupid to even figure out that it isn't going well for you Patriot's haters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle: "It's hard to be "butt hurt" when the Patriots are not only undefeated at 3-0"
> 
> Thank you  for proving my point that you derive your self esteem and happiness on how well other men perform. Clearly you are nothing without a Patriot  win or Jack Nicholson's joint in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And right back to talking about men's genitals!  You're as predictable as sunrise and sunset, Phallics!
Click to expand...

Hey I am just referring to the garbage you have posted


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> as I said earlier before and I never thought about this till this weekend,Isnt it funny how kraft is has had only TWO coachs sicne be became owner,pete the cheat and BeliCHEAT? Kraft obviously is only attracted to criminals which these two both are. I cant believe i just thought of that how the only two coachs he has ever had both very much lack character and are criminals who do very fishy stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karft is a crooked bastard, his wife was sick, then dies and the next thing you know Krapt has some bimbo hanging on his arm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because as we all know...it's illegal to be married to a woman that you love dearly for 48 years...have her tragically pass away from cancer...and then a year later meet and fall in love with someone new!  You take obsession to a whole new level!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are in the head of Krapt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You attempt to accuse him of cheating on his dying wife...but I'm "in the head" of Kraft for simply pointing out that he had a long and loving marriage to his first wife and was heartbroken when she was taken with cancer?  Your Patriot's hatred knows no bounds...does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am stating facts no more no less. How you choose to read into what I am stating is on you. Now go and clean out some  golf shoes and make me a sammie.
Click to expand...


Clean off the non existent goose shit, Joey?  You back to that again?


Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just so you know, Phallics?  It's hard to be "butt hurt" when the Patriots are not only undefeated at 3-0 but the absence of Tom Brady has let them develop both their 2nd and their 3rd string quarterbacks to the point where they are now both valuable trade commodities!  I think that the TRULY butt hurt person in this string is yourself because all the bad things you were counting on hitting the Patriots this season have thus far not materialized!  I'd say that Fart Boy was butt hurt as well but at this point I've realized that he's too stupid to even figure out that it isn't going well for you Patriot's haters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle: "It's hard to be "butt hurt" when the Patriots are not only undefeated at 3-0"
> 
> Thank you  for proving my point that you derive your self esteem and happiness on how well other men perform. Clearly you are nothing without a Patriot  win or Jack Nicholson's joint in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And right back to talking about men's genitals!  You're as predictable as sunrise and sunset, Phallics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I am just referring to the garbage you have posted
Click to expand...


Nah, you're whining like a little girl because the Tom Brady suspension didn't work out the way you'd hoped!  That's a pattern with you and the Patriots, Phallics!  You keep on hating and they keep right on winning.  Must be karma...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Karft is a crooked bastard, his wife was sick, then dies and the next thing you know Krapt has some bimbo hanging on his arm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because as we all know...it's illegal to be married to a woman that you love dearly for 48 years...have her tragically pass away from cancer...and then a year later meet and fall in love with someone new!  You take obsession to a whole new level!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are in the head of Krapt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You attempt to accuse him of cheating on his dying wife...but I'm "in the head" of Kraft for simply pointing out that he had a long and loving marriage to his first wife and was heartbroken when she was taken with cancer?  Your Patriot's hatred knows no bounds...does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am stating facts no more no less. How you choose to read into what I am stating is on you. Now go and clean out some  golf shoes and make me a sammie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clean off the non existent goose shit, Joey?  You back to that again?
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just so you know, Phallics?  It's hard to be "butt hurt" when the Patriots are not only undefeated at 3-0 but the absence of Tom Brady has let them develop both their 2nd and their 3rd string quarterbacks to the point where they are now both valuable trade commodities!  I think that the TRULY butt hurt person in this string is yourself because all the bad things you were counting on hitting the Patriots this season have thus far not materialized!  I'd say that Fart Boy was butt hurt as well but at this point I've realized that he's too stupid to even figure out that it isn't going well for you Patriot's haters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle: "It's hard to be "butt hurt" when the Patriots are not only undefeated at 3-0"
> 
> Thank you  for proving my point that you derive your self esteem and happiness on how well other men perform. Clearly you are nothing without a Patriot  win or Jack Nicholson's joint in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And right back to talking about men's genitals!  You're as predictable as sunrise and sunset, Phallics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I am just referring to the garbage you have posted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you're whining like a little girl because the Tom Brady suspension didn't work out the way you'd hoped!  That's a pattern with you and the Patriots, Phallics!  You keep on hating and they keep right on winning.  Must be karma...
Click to expand...

You are delusional and very, very lonely. Go clean off more of that goose crap.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because as we all know...it's illegal to be married to a woman that you love dearly for 48 years...have her tragically pass away from cancer...and then a year later meet and fall in love with someone new!  You take obsession to a whole new level!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are in the head of Krapt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You attempt to accuse him of cheating on his dying wife...but I'm "in the head" of Kraft for simply pointing out that he had a long and loving marriage to his first wife and was heartbroken when she was taken with cancer?  Your Patriot's hatred knows no bounds...does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am stating facts no more no less. How you choose to read into what I am stating is on you. Now go and clean out some  golf shoes and make me a sammie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clean off the non existent goose shit, Joey?  You back to that again?
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And just so you know, Phallics?  It's hard to be "butt hurt" when the Patriots are not only undefeated at 3-0 but the absence of Tom Brady has let them develop both their 2nd and their 3rd string quarterbacks to the point where they are now both valuable trade commodities!  I think that the TRULY butt hurt person in this string is yourself because all the bad things you were counting on hitting the Patriots this season have thus far not materialized!  I'd say that Fart Boy was butt hurt as well but at this point I've realized that he's too stupid to even figure out that it isn't going well for you Patriot's haters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle: "It's hard to be "butt hurt" when the Patriots are not only undefeated at 3-0"
> 
> Thank you  for proving my point that you derive your self esteem and happiness on how well other men perform. Clearly you are nothing without a Patriot  win or Jack Nicholson's joint in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And right back to talking about men's genitals!  You're as predictable as sunrise and sunset, Phallics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I am just referring to the garbage you have posted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you're whining like a little girl because the Tom Brady suspension didn't work out the way you'd hoped!  That's a pattern with you and the Patriots, Phallics!  You keep on hating and they keep right on winning.  Must be karma...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are delusional and very, very lonely. Go clean off more of that goose crap.
Click to expand...


The non existent goose crap from the non existent geese?  Poor, Phallics...even your attempts at posting insults fall flat!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you are in the head of Krapt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You attempt to accuse him of cheating on his dying wife...but I'm "in the head" of Kraft for simply pointing out that he had a long and loving marriage to his first wife and was heartbroken when she was taken with cancer?  Your Patriot's hatred knows no bounds...does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am stating facts no more no less. How you choose to read into what I am stating is on you. Now go and clean out some  golf shoes and make me a sammie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clean off the non existent goose shit, Joey?  You back to that again?
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle: "It's hard to be "butt hurt" when the Patriots are not only undefeated at 3-0"
> 
> Thank you  for proving my point that you derive your self esteem and happiness on how well other men perform. Clearly you are nothing without a Patriot  win or Jack Nicholson's joint in your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And right back to talking about men's genitals!  You're as predictable as sunrise and sunset, Phallics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey I am just referring to the garbage you have posted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you're whining like a little girl because the Tom Brady suspension didn't work out the way you'd hoped!  That's a pattern with you and the Patriots, Phallics!  You keep on hating and they keep right on winning.  Must be karma...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are delusional and very, very lonely. Go clean off more of that goose crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The non existent goose crap from the non existent geese?  Poor, Phallics...even your attempts at posting insults fall flat!
Click to expand...

No insults just rebuttals based on your posts.


----------



## Oldstyle

Just for you, little buddy...this is what you see on golf courses down here in South Florida...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Just for you, little buddy...this is what you see on golf courses down here in South Florida...


I  had a house in a country club on a golf course in Florida moron ....goose shit.


----------



## Oldstyle

Did it look like this, Phallics?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Did it look like this, Phallics?


You are proud of being in your mom's basement aren't you.....


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it look like this, Phallics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are proud of being in your mom's basement aren't you.....
Click to expand...


I live in Florida...we don't HAVE basements!  You get dumber by the post, Phallics!


----------



## Oldstyle

Of course your imaginary house in your imaginary country club probably had an imaginary basement to go along with it's imaginary goose shit?  Right...?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did it look like this, Phallics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are proud of being in your mom's basement aren't you.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in Florida...we don't HAVE basements!  You get dumber by the post, Phallics!
Click to expand...


So the commute from Mamma's house to Florida must be a long one for you..


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Of course your imaginary house in your imaginary country club probably had an imaginary basement to go along with it's imaginary goose shit?  Right...?


I understand for a goose shit cleaning clown like you anyone being successful is a difficult concept, but once you put down the booze you too may be able to hire someone to clean the goose shit from the bottom of your shoes too.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course your imaginary house in your imaginary country club probably had an imaginary basement to go along with it's imaginary goose shit?  Right...?
> 
> 
> 
> I understand for a goose shit cleaning clown like you anyone being successful is a difficult concept, but once you put down the booze you too may be able to hire someone to clean the goose shit from the bottom of your shoes too.
Click to expand...


I'm sure your imaginary success brings you just as much joy as your imaginary basement in your imaginary house in your imaginary country club, Phallics!  LOL


----------



## Oldstyle

Anything else monumentally stupid you'd like to post...or have you gotten all of the "pathetic" out of your system?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Anything else monumentally stupid you'd like to post...or have you gotten all of the "pathetic" out of your system?




The only thing I have ever done in this forum that was monumentally stupid or pathetic was to treat you and your total lack of skills and understanding with any respect. However, I was always taught to treat the mentally challenged and socially retarded with a modicum of grace and tolerance until it was obvious they could not be civil or dignified in their interactions, hence you have had your chance and you have shown that you need to put other down and rest on the laurels of other men in order to feel a sense of self respect.

I no longer have time for you, now take your size 12 feet and run over to the pro shop they need some golf shoes cleaned.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else monumentally stupid you'd like to post...or have you gotten all of the "pathetic" out of your system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I have ever done in this forum that was monumentally stupid or pathetic was to treat you and your total lack of skills and understanding with any respect. However, I was always taught to treat the mentally challenged and socially retarded with a modicum of grace and tolerance until it was obvious they could not be civil or dignified in their interactions, hence you have had your chance and you have shown that you need to put other down and rest on the laurels of other men in order to feel a sense of self respect.
> 
> I no longer have time for you, now take your size 12 feet and run over to the pro shop they need some golf shoes cleaned.
Click to expand...


Ah...so it was a sign of your "respect" for me when you accused me of sucking Jack Nicholson's dick?  You're so full of shit, Phallics!  Grace and tolerance?  Did you just award yourself those attributes?  Wow!  You show less grace or tolerance than almost anyone I've run across on this site.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else monumentally stupid you'd like to post...or have you gotten all of the "pathetic" out of your system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I have ever done in this forum that was monumentally stupid or pathetic was to treat you and your total lack of skills and understanding with any respect. However, I was always taught to treat the mentally challenged and socially retarded with a modicum of grace and tolerance until it was obvious they could not be civil or dignified in their interactions, hence you have had your chance and you have shown that you need to put other down and rest on the laurels of other men in order to feel a sense of self respect.
> 
> I no longer have time for you, now take your size 12 feet and run over to the pro shop they need some golf shoes cleaned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...so it was a sign of your "respect" for me when you accused me of sucking Jack Nicholson's dick?  You're so full of shit, Phallics!  Grace and tolerance?  Did you just award yourself those attributes?  Wow!  You show less grace or tolerance than almost anyone I've run across on this site.
Click to expand...

I have a broadcast to do regrading the NFL tonight and  Cub Scout meeting in a couple of minutes. Can't stay, have a nice night.


----------



## Papageorgio

Guys can we stick with Thursday Night Football on this thread and not make it about insults.


----------



## Alex.

I am not looking forward to an explosive game from either of these teams this Thursday

"The Miami Dolphins must prepare for Thursday night's game against the Cincinnati Bengals without the team's starting tight end and tailback.

Jordan Cameron, who has contributed eight receptions for 60 yards and a touchdown this season, suffered a concussion in last Sunday's 30-24 overtime victory over the Cleveland Browns.

Cameron is presently in the NFL's concussion protocol program, and the tight end will not be cleared in time to play Thursday night's game against the Bengals. This is the fourth concussion Cameron has suffered since joining the NFL six years ago.

As for Arian Foster, who sat out the Browns game nursing a strained groin and hamstring, the Dolphins plan to rest the eight-year veteran this week with the hopes that he'll be healthy enough to resume practicing in early October."

Dolphins will play Bengals without Jordan Cameron and Arian Foster


I was discussing on my radio spot last night that the NFL may want to cease TNF in order to foster a higher degree of preparedness.


----------



## Borillar

Alex. said:


> I am not looking forward to an explosive game from either of these teams this Thursday
> 
> "The Miami Dolphins must prepare for Thursday night's game against the Cincinnati Bengals without the team's starting tight end and tailback.
> 
> Jordan Cameron, who has contributed eight receptions for 60 yards and a touchdown this season, suffered a concussion in last Sunday's 30-24 overtime victory over the Cleveland Browns.
> 
> Cameron is presently in the NFL's concussion protocol program, and the tight end will not be cleared in time to play Thursday night's game against the Bengals. This is the fourth concussion Cameron has suffered since joining the NFL six years ago.
> 
> As for Arian Foster, who sat out the Browns game nursing a strained groin and hamstring, the Dolphins plan to rest the eight-year veteran this week with the hopes that he'll be healthy enough to resume practicing in early October."
> 
> Dolphins will play Bengals without Jordan Cameron and Arian Foster
> 
> 
> I was discussing on my radio spot last night that the NFL may want to cease TNF in order to foster a higher degree of preparedness.


I agree, but I doubt the league will want to lose a revenue stream.


----------



## Alex.

Borillar said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not looking forward to an explosive game from either of these teams this Thursday
> 
> "The Miami Dolphins must prepare for Thursday night's game against the Cincinnati Bengals without the team's starting tight end and tailback.
> 
> Jordan Cameron, who has contributed eight receptions for 60 yards and a touchdown this season, suffered a concussion in last Sunday's 30-24 overtime victory over the Cleveland Browns.
> 
> Cameron is presently in the NFL's concussion protocol program, and the tight end will not be cleared in time to play Thursday night's game against the Bengals. This is the fourth concussion Cameron has suffered since joining the NFL six years ago.
> 
> As for Arian Foster, who sat out the Browns game nursing a strained groin and hamstring, the Dolphins plan to rest the eight-year veteran this week with the hopes that he'll be healthy enough to resume practicing in early October."
> 
> Dolphins will play Bengals without Jordan Cameron and Arian Foster
> 
> 
> I was discussing on my radio spot last night that the NFL may want to cease TNF in order to foster a higher degree of preparedness.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but I doubt the league will want to lose a revenue stream.
Click to expand...

I agree but their viewership is down 12% from last year...some claim it is all the nonsense from Deflategate


----------



## antiquity

Alex. said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not looking forward to an explosive game from either of these teams this Thursday
> 
> "The Miami Dolphins must prepare for Thursday night's game against the Cincinnati Bengals without the team's starting tight end and tailback.
> 
> Jordan Cameron, who has contributed eight receptions for 60 yards and a touchdown this season, suffered a concussion in last Sunday's 30-24 overtime victory over the Cleveland Browns.
> 
> Cameron is presently in the NFL's concussion protocol program, and the tight end will not be cleared in time to play Thursday night's game against the Bengals. This is the fourth concussion Cameron has suffered since joining the NFL six years ago.
> 
> As for Arian Foster, who sat out the Browns game nursing a strained groin and hamstring, the Dolphins plan to rest the eight-year veteran this week with the hopes that he'll be healthy enough to resume practicing in early October."
> 
> Dolphins will play Bengals without Jordan Cameron and Arian Foster
> 
> 
> I was discussing on my radio spot last night that the NFL may want to cease TNF in order to foster a higher degree of preparedness.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but I doubt the league will want to lose a revenue stream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but their viewership is down 12% from last year...some claim it is all the nonsense from Deflategate
Click to expand...


More like a poor choice of teams selected to play on Thursday thus a lack of fan interest. Come on...Jets and Bills, even on the east coast I don't see much interest in that level of a game.

Deflategate....? Who cares any longer, it done and over with. Put you teddy bear and blankie aside and move on.


----------



## Alex.

antiquity said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not looking forward to an explosive game from either of these teams this Thursday
> 
> "The Miami Dolphins must prepare for Thursday night's game against the Cincinnati Bengals without the team's starting tight end and tailback.
> 
> Jordan Cameron, who has contributed eight receptions for 60 yards and a touchdown this season, suffered a concussion in last Sunday's 30-24 overtime victory over the Cleveland Browns.
> 
> Cameron is presently in the NFL's concussion protocol program, and the tight end will not be cleared in time to play Thursday night's game against the Bengals. This is the fourth concussion Cameron has suffered since joining the NFL six years ago.
> 
> As for Arian Foster, who sat out the Browns game nursing a strained groin and hamstring, the Dolphins plan to rest the eight-year veteran this week with the hopes that he'll be healthy enough to resume practicing in early October."
> 
> Dolphins will play Bengals without Jordan Cameron and Arian Foster
> 
> 
> I was discussing on my radio spot last night that the NFL may want to cease TNF in order to foster a higher degree of preparedness.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but I doubt the league will want to lose a revenue stream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but their viewership is down 12% from last year...some claim it is all the nonsense from Deflategate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like a poor choice of teams selected to play on Thursday thus a lack of fan interest. Come on...Jets and Bills, even on the east coast I don't see much interest in that level of a game.
> 
> Deflategate....? Who cares any longer, it done and over with. Put you teddy bear and blankie aside and move on.
Click to expand...

I do not care one way or another I have to watch on some level.

However,  "This season there have been fewer marquee match-ups early on, while some prominent NFL superstars are missing from the limelight," she said.

For example, NBC's Thursday night kickoff game was a Super Bowl rematch between the Denver Broncos and the Carolina Panthers. That might have been a big draw -- but Broncos quarterback Peyton Manning retired after the Super Bowl, and his replacement this year is Trevor Siemian, who was drafted in the seventh round in 2015, and whose only appearance in a game last year involved him taking a knee to end a half.

Then on NBC's opening Sunday night match up, the Arizona Cardinals took on the New England Patriots without Tom Brady, who is suspended for four games due to "Deflategate."

Ratings Deflategate: Why the NFL is down this season


"To summarize Sports Business Daily: NBC’s three primetime games, which includes the NFL Kickoff game, have averaged 23.7 million viewers, down 12% from the same period last year. ESPN also is seeing a 12% decline for its three “MNF” games to date. While CBS CBS +1.41% and NFL Network have only one Thursday night game to date, that lone game (Jets-Bills, 15.4 million viewers) was down 27% compared to the opening “TNF” game last season. Looking at Sunday afternoons, Fox is off (-0.2%) through two weeks, averaging 20.9 million viewers. CBS is averaging 17.3 million viewers through the same point, down 5%.

While some suggest that the drop in ratings may be due to the lack of “marquee” match ups, I don’t buy it. For starters, none of the recent PR debacles, such as drugs, beatings or concussions, created something like #boycotnfl."

NFL's TV Ratings Continue Slide Amidst National Anthem Protests


Looks like Brady et al. helped to screw things up here too. These players do not realize that if it were not for the public who ultimately  pays their salary they would be packing groceries in a supermarket.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not looking forward to an explosive game from either of these teams this Thursday
> 
> "The Miami Dolphins must prepare for Thursday night's game against the Cincinnati Bengals without the team's starting tight end and tailback.
> 
> Jordan Cameron, who has contributed eight receptions for 60 yards and a touchdown this season, suffered a concussion in last Sunday's 30-24 overtime victory over the Cleveland Browns.
> 
> Cameron is presently in the NFL's concussion protocol program, and the tight end will not be cleared in time to play Thursday night's game against the Bengals. This is the fourth concussion Cameron has suffered since joining the NFL six years ago.
> 
> As for Arian Foster, who sat out the Browns game nursing a strained groin and hamstring, the Dolphins plan to rest the eight-year veteran this week with the hopes that he'll be healthy enough to resume practicing in early October."
> 
> Dolphins will play Bengals without Jordan Cameron and Arian Foster
> 
> 
> I was discussing on my radio spot last night that the NFL may want to cease TNF in order to foster a higher degree of preparedness.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but I doubt the league will want to lose a revenue stream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but their viewership is down 12% from last year...some claim it is all the nonsense from Deflategate
Click to expand...


i have heard that as well being reported. people are losing interest in the NFL because of the cheatriots getting away with scandal after scandal.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not looking forward to an explosive game from either of these teams this Thursday
> 
> "The Miami Dolphins must prepare for Thursday night's game against the Cincinnati Bengals without the team's starting tight end and tailback.
> 
> Jordan Cameron, who has contributed eight receptions for 60 yards and a touchdown this season, suffered a concussion in last Sunday's 30-24 overtime victory over the Cleveland Browns.
> 
> Cameron is presently in the NFL's concussion protocol program, and the tight end will not be cleared in time to play Thursday night's game against the Bengals. This is the fourth concussion Cameron has suffered since joining the NFL six years ago.
> 
> As for Arian Foster, who sat out the Browns game nursing a strained groin and hamstring, the Dolphins plan to rest the eight-year veteran this week with the hopes that he'll be healthy enough to resume practicing in early October."
> 
> Dolphins will play Bengals without Jordan Cameron and Arian Foster
> 
> 
> I was discussing on my radio spot last night that the NFL may want to cease TNF in order to foster a higher degree of preparedness.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but I doubt the league will want to lose a revenue stream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but their viewership is down 12% from last year...some claim it is all the nonsense from Deflategate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have heard that as well being reported. people are losing interest in the NFL because of the cheatriots getting away with scandal after scandal.
Click to expand...

Oh yea it totally destroys the feeling that the "on any given Sunday" feel for the game and renders it to the WWE realm of sports


----------



## Papageorgio

Cincinnati's loss to Denver was lessened by the Steelers loss to the Eagles. Cleveland was a good FG kicker away from beating Miami. This Miami team has not been real good this season, is this the week they get it together? Doubt it, Dalton and Co. are anxious about putting the Denver loss behind them and reestablishing themselves as an AFC contender. 

I smell a blowout, however it I have picked wrong the first three weeks.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Cincinnati's loss to Denver was lessened by the Steelers loss to the Eagles. Cleveland was a good FG kicker away from beating Miami. This Miami team has not been real good this season, is this the week they get it together? Doubt it, Dalton and Co. are anxious about putting the Denver loss behind them and reestablishing themselves as an AFC contender.
> 
> I smell a blowout, however it I have picked wrong the first three weeks.


I do not like the Fins in this one


----------



## Unkotare

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not looking forward to an explosive game from either of these teams this Thursday
> 
> "The Miami Dolphins must prepare for Thursday night's game against the Cincinnati Bengals without the team's starting tight end and tailback.
> 
> Jordan Cameron, who has contributed eight receptions for 60 yards and a touchdown this season, suffered a concussion in last Sunday's 30-24 overtime victory over the Cleveland Browns.
> 
> Cameron is presently in the NFL's concussion protocol program, and the tight end will not be cleared in time to play Thursday night's game against the Bengals. This is the fourth concussion Cameron has suffered since joining the NFL six years ago.
> 
> As for Arian Foster, who sat out the Browns game nursing a strained groin and hamstring, the Dolphins plan to rest the eight-year veteran this week with the hopes that he'll be healthy enough to resume practicing in early October."
> 
> Dolphins will play Bengals without Jordan Cameron and Arian Foster
> 
> 
> I was discussing on my radio spot last night that the NFL may want to cease TNF in order to foster a higher degree of preparedness.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, but I doubt the league will want to lose a revenue stream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree but their viewership is down 12% from last year...some claim it is all the nonsense from Deflategate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have heard that as well being reported. people are losing interest in the NFL because of the cheatriots getting away with scandal after scandal.
Click to expand...


----------



## B. Kidd

Papageorgio said:


> Cincinnati's loss to Denver was lessened by the Steelers loss to the Eagles. Cleveland was a good FG kicker away from beating Miami. This Miami team has not been real good this season, is this the week they get it together? Doubt it, Dalton and Co. are anxious about putting the Denver loss behind them and reestablishing themselves as an AFC contender.
> 
> I smell a blowout, however it I have picked wrong the first three weeks.



I'm ridin' with you!


----------



## Papageorgio

Where in the world did Miami get those uniforms? Very ugly.


----------

